# Project Black Dagger - MISSION: SIREN'S CALL



## Viking Bastard (Jan 15, 2003)

THE TEAM HAS BEEN ASSEMBLED.

*MISSION: SIREN'S CALL*

In the last hour or so you have all been approached by mysterious men and handed plain 
silver daggers wrapped in black silk cloth. Your expertise is needed in the service of the 
Guild.

Currently you've assembled in the main briefing room in the great old clock tower in the 
Merchant Guild Headquarters. The great clock chimes six times, it's just starting to get dark 
outside. You all sit around a large round metal table, about four metres in diameter. 

Your boss, Commander Incognito steps out from the shadows behind you, the dirty light from the gas 
lamps highlights his horrible scarred flesh. Once one of the finest red capes (cops) serving 
the Guild Union, it was he and his partners that brought the mad Guildmaster down. He was 
the only one of his team that survived, but still had to pay a terrible price.

"Welcome agents." He says with calm seriousness in his voice. "We have a situation."

He pulls a metal string that hangs from the ceiling and with the noisy whirring and clicking of 
clockwork the slide projector is activated, casting blue-ish light on the wall in front of you.

He pulls it again and the light is sculpted into an image, a photo showing six male bodies lying 
on a dirty warehouse floor, pain frozen in their expression. Three of them are human, three 
are gnomes (probably cityfolk by the attire).

"These six dead bodies were discovered in an otherwise empty warehouse over in the 
merchant ward this morning. You are obviously wondering why this case has been assigned 
to us, but not the capes. There are two reasons.

"Number one, the gnomes you see are citizens of Harrgard, the lead manufacturer in all 
kinds of thunderware and other gadgets. One of them is a High Engineer of the 3rd Circle, a 
very important person. It seems he and the other two were working for a local man on some 
job. We have talked to the Harrgard embassy, but they deny to tell us what it was or who 
hired him. Privacy contract issues of some kind.

"Number two is their cause of death. Or rather the lack of an apparent cause. The bodies 
show no marks or injuries of any kind that might explain the deaths. Of course we 
immediately thought of magical involvement, but our experts detect no arcane energies or 
reality warps of any kind. They have no other theories of the cause."

-> SLIDE <-

The photo of the dead men is replaced by another one of a rich-looking bearded man in his 
early thirties. 

"The warehouse is owned by one Morgan Quincy, a local business man. He only became rich 
a few years ago when he inherited a watch factory from his uncle. The warehouse is just one 
of many properties that came with the business. He denies any connections to the killings and 
says he rented it to someone else and did not bother following up on what it was used for. He 
just petitioned for Guild membership and is very likely to get submitted later this year."

-> SLIDE <-

The third picture is really three photos sliced together, close-ups of the faces of the human 
victims. 

"Of the three other bodies, two were locals, a blacksmith who owned a shop close by and a 
bard who operated over in the bard's ward, playing and writing music for the various clubs 
and taverns over there. He was staying over at the Golden Buttocks Inn. The third we have 
not been able to identify, but his clothes and look indicate Kentaari citizenship."

-> SLIDE <-

The last slide is a wide shot of the front of the warehouse. You note that all the visible 
windows are shattered. 

"The warehouse is located in the north-eastern part of the  merchant ward. We want to know 
who's responsible for this, why he did it and how. Bring him in." He lights a cigar. "Any 
questions?"

.

We will not go forward until everyone has posted at least once.

All IC dialogue in "quotes".

Red text for rule stuff and green for OOC talk.

The OCC Thread 

.

Let's begin.


----------



## Keia (Jan 16, 2003)

You see a uncharacteristic dwarf in one of the chairs - he has goggles on his forehead, an unkempt brown beard, and a heavy and dirty trenchcoat.  The stocky dwarf removes the well chewed cigar from somewhere under his  beard and speaks up from his chair in the mission room, "I have some questions.  Do they have to be alive when we bring them in?  How much leeway do we have?  Can we waltz down to the warehouse and inspect the crime scene ourselves?"

OCC: How well do we know one another? have we worked together before?


----------



## Priest (Jan 16, 2003)

From one of the corners of the Room a finely dressed man with a elfin appearance looks over across the others before speaking directly to Igncognito in a sauve tone 

" Do we know who Mr. Quincy leased the Warehouse to, at least a name"  Thomas pauses "  and would it benefit if one of us were to go down to the Harrgard Embassy, and CONVINCE them to get us the information on the Enigineers employer". 

"One other thing have any of the Capes canvased the area for reports of seeing these vicks alive perhaps last night or yesterday? One last thing before I am satisified where do we have the bodies now."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

A rough orc sits at the table as well, obviously trying to think.

"Hmmm, what we need is know who first, go talk with friends, family enemies of who died, enemies be good info. Always talk, TO ME. and TALK to embassy to, they listen to us, the little buggers."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 16, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *OCC: How well do we know one another? have we worked together before? *



You have all worked together, but never all four at once. Still, the Black Cloaks are a fairly new agency, so you don't know each other well, just the basics and usually only stuff related directly to agency business. 

.

Incognito:
"Once we discovered who the Harrgardians were, we immediately took the capes of the case and they only did basic research. We took the bodies to the laboratory down in the basement, if you want to examine them, just contact Dr. Craft there. You are authorized to do whatever it takes to solve this, as long as it does not hurt the Guild or it’s members (we’re not talking civilians here). 

“You are authorized to kill any suspects, but we will expect a report on who was behind this and why he did it. If you get this information, do whatever you want with them. You have full access to the crime scene and all related locales and witnesses, including the embassy.

“Quincy described the lease holder as ‘a rather off putting city gnome, dirty and especially foul-smelling’. He did not remember the name, but did remember that he titled himself as a ‘doctor’. He was going to try to dig up the contract he did with him to find the name.”


----------



## Xael (Jan 16, 2003)

Another finely dressed human man with a raven on his shoulder speaks to nobody in particular: "We should first take a look at the warehouse to see if the capes missed anything. Then we can "convince" the Harrgard Embassy, and after that we could see if Mr. Quincy has found the contract with our "doctor's" name on it." 

Then he glances to others and says: "Or do we split up?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 17, 2003)

Incognito's grimace changes into a frown (as if it wasn't bad enough before): "Well, whatever you do, get on with it!" He pulls the string and the slide show is over.  "Guildmaster Ztorialim expects results."


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

"I suggest we stick together.  Heavy weapons and explosives are my game, not talking nice to the locals.  You guys do the talking and I'll add my two cents in here and there.  We should get started and the warehouse sounds like a good a place as any to start."  Keldor will get up out of his chair, sling his pack over his shoulder and start walking to the door.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 18, 2003)

"Yes, take whatever equipment you need in the armoury. You know the way."

He turns around and steps back into the shadows and opens a door previoulsy unseen by you. "Good luck!"

He disappears through the opening and closes the door behind him.

Somehow, the lack of his presence makes you feel somewhat unsettled.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

Okay, guys, time to go, stick together if you ask me. Warehouse first, check with witnesses, then embassy and 'the doctor'.
Timoe to go.


----------



## Xael (Jan 18, 2003)

"To the warehouse then.", Jack says. Then he gets up from the chair, takes his long black coat, and starts walking to the door.


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2003)

Keldor doesn't bother stopping at the armory, thinking his base gear should be sufficient for anything initially.  He nods his head at the members of his team as they head out the door and then follows them to the warehouse, with his stubby, unlit cigar in his mouth.

"The sooner you guys get talking, the sooner I can blow something up,"  Keldor says with a slightly disconcerting smile.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 18, 2003)

Is anyone going to get anything from the armoury?

You can either get a carriage (with a driver) or some horses from the Guild stables.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 19, 2003)

*The Stables*

Down in the stables a young bright haired boy smiles at you. "Oy! What can ye do fer you?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## Keia (Jan 21, 2003)

"We need a carriage, son.  Quit standing and start moving." Keldor gruffs with his usual lack of decorum.  He turns to the rest of the team, "You guys too deep in thought to get the dang-blasted carriage?"


----------



## Priest (Jan 21, 2003)

_ Eyeballing Keldor with a sly lazy grin on his face _ 

"Chill man, I'll get it around to the front "


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 21, 2003)

The boy flinches from Keldor's stare.

"Oy, oy, no need fer commotion me kind sirs. I'll get yer carriage."
He calls to another, younger stable boy. "Charlie, get Bob." who then runs out of the stables and into the street.

He then prepares to ready the carriage.

An older shabby man wearing the traditional blue suit of a Guild servant strides over the street to the stables. He smiles at you, revealing a large toothless mouth. "Where will you be going my sirs? My name is Stevens, I will be your driver."


----------



## Xael (Jan 21, 2003)

Jack turns his attention from polishing the head of his walking stick to the driver and says: 
"Good evening Stevens, we're headed to the merchant ward for now. North-eastern ward to be more precise."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 21, 2003)

"Ah, a driver, we need to get the notheastern merchant ward. And hurry up a bit"


"All aboard!!!?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 21, 2003)

"Aye, aye me sirs. Just step inside and I'll take you there in no time. Unless traffic is unusually heavy we should be there in only a couple of minutes."

The moment you are all comfortably inside the carriage it takes off, first very slowly, but soon picks up the pace.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 21, 2003)

The Merchant Ward is very active. Street vendors haggle loudly with their costumers and argue amongst themselves. When you get to the warehouse district the noise gets even louder, gigantic machines moving large crates around.

But then as deeper you go into the district the quiter it gets. A large chunk of the warehouses stand empty. As it becomes more common that the smaller merchants maintain their own aircruisers instead of utilizing the Guild fleet, the need for storage facilities have dwindled. 

Nowadays, it has become bum territory.

.

The carriage stops and Bob Stevens sticks his head and large toothless smile in the window: "Aye, we're here!"


----------



## Keia (Jan 21, 2003)

"Well, all out who's getting out," Keldor says as he jumps off the carriage.  Keldor takes a look around to see just how many people have noted their arrival.  He then looks to one of the others for the directions to the proper warehouse.

OCC: Is it day or night?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 22, 2003)

Early in the evening, it's just starting to get dark (about six o'clock)... I'm of course thinking in Icelandic way-of-mind, where it takes a couple of hours for the sun to set. If you want to watch the sun set in Iceland, you have to have a  LOT of patience. 

.

The district is fairly empty. The few people that still work there have gone home.

You see the warehouse you saw in the slide show, it's large doors' locked with a police seal on the lock. The warehouse looks horrible, like a large dump of old damaged wood. The glass in all the windows is broken.


----------



## Keia (Jan 22, 2003)

Keldor will wander over to the front of the warehouse, examining the area in front of the broken windows.  Did the glass from the windows explode out onto the street?  If so, Keldor will take a few samples to examine in better light.

He will use his demolitions knowledge to determine what could have caused that sort of breakage.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 22, 2003)

Roll 12 +8 (Spot) vs. DC 15 

The broken glass is lying directly under the windows, more like it crumbled down, instead of exploded.

Also, it seems mysteriously small amount of glass to fill up all those windows.


----------



## Xael (Jan 23, 2003)

Jack gets out of the carrieage and Henry leaves his shoulder while he puts his long coat on. He then walks to the warehouse door and starts picking the lock open (if we weren't given a key).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 23, 2003)

Ok, I made a Open Locks check for 21 (11 +10) 

.

After some quality lock picking the lock snaps open and the large doors open. Inside it is dark and dirty. You glimpse the reflection of some metal in the far corner of the warehouse in the faint light coming from the open doors.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

Kudos will go out and walk over to the door, he'll go in, but let's the intiative to the more sneaky types.


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2003)

Noting the small amount of glass, Keldor will walk across the street following the explosion directions and see if anything remains at those locations.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 23, 2003)

*Keia*

You find no glass out in the street.

You do however notice that all the glass in the windows in the surrounding buildings is cracked, without obvious exception.


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2003)

Keldor nods to himself and grumbles, chewing on the end of his yet-unlit cigar.  He heads back to rest of the group and informs them as to what he found. 

"I've looked at the glass from the broken windows - saw that there didn't seem to be enough glass on the ground to fill all of the windows that were broken.  Interesting, but it could be anything.  I grabbed some samples to take a look at later.  Also, I noticed the glass in the surrounding buildings was cracked as well."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 23, 2003)

As you walk back, you notice something in the alley by the warehouse. You could swear by it that it was a foot sticking out from under some garbage.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 23, 2003)

A Pic:


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2003)

"Crap . . . Hey, guys, look what someone threw out in the trash," Keldor says.  He pulls his heavy revolver and approaches the trash area, looking for backup from the others.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

Kudos will folow Keldor to the pile of trash, and swears loudly as soon as he notices the foot

"%&**%^$%#$%^^" (swearing )

"Keldor, do you see anything moving in there?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 23, 2003)

As you move closer you see that it is indeed a foot. A stinky, extremely dirty, shoeless foot. And another. The feet belong to a body that lies there in the trash. It looks like a bum. It takes a few moments, but you soon realise that he's not the only body there. A whole group of dead bums lies there, all with looks of extreme agony frozen on their faces.


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2003)

"Always get the frellin' grimey jobs.  'Keldor you're already dirty, you get in the dirt,' "Keldor says in a humerous falscetto, grmbling to himself. "Alright, already."

Keldor pulls one of the bodies out of the trash with one arm, the other pointing his heavy revolver at the dead bum.  "Dammit, I'm not a doctor - I'm a demolitions expert*.  Someone else tell me what the heck happened here."


*OCC: Tribute to original Star Trek series. Sorry - couldn't help myself.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 24, 2003)

You drag the bum from the alley. Yup, he's definately dead.

He looks terrible, but all the scars and bruises seem old. You see no obvious cause for his death.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 25, 2003)

The stench is terrible. You soon realise that it has nothing with them being dead (the corpse is too fresh to rot) but instead of themselves and their clothes. Baths were obviously not a priority for them.


----------



## Xael (Jan 25, 2003)

Jack enters the warehouse, his walking stick clobbering against the floor, and if nothing alerting shows up he will inspect the supposed metal in the corner.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 25, 2003)

The smell of dust and rotten wood greets you as you enter.
You can smell thunderstone fuel in the air, the same smell you find in construction sites and aircruiser docks.
As you come closer to the metal the smell becomes more intense.

It's an generator, half full of fuel.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

Kudos will drag one  body out, and try to find something that would be strange for a body in thi state, looking more closely for a cause of death too.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

Made a Spot check 12 +6  = 18 

.

You notice dryed up fresh(ish) blood in his right ear.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

Be active people! Active!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

Kudos will look at the ear better, is the blood from a piercing or something, or form something that went into the ear? what exactly?

Kudos will call the others too.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2003)

You see no indication of anything entering the ear.
It's more like the eardrum ruptured on it's own.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

OOC: aha, okay that's about how far we've got.

IC: Kudos assumes the wound came from an excess of noise all at once (an explosion). Kudos will head in after the rest but let the exploring to the others for now.

OOC: Come on guys, post some more!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 27, 2003)

OCC: Yup, you guys are really playing it safe. 

.

The generator whirrs and coughs as Poiter pulls the lever.
Soon the warehouse is bathed in light.
You can see where the bodies were on the floor, it's been marked with an large 'X' for each one.


----------



## Xael (Jan 27, 2003)

OOC: Ohh... That kind of generator...  

IC: Jack takes another look around the warehouse, trying if he can see anything else now when the lights are on. Then he walks towards the X'es. How are the X'es spread out?

OOC: Sorry, I'm quite sick right now.

OOC: And Timothy: GO HERE!


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2003)

Having had his fill with dead bodies and junk piles (having found nothing more interesting), Keldor will head into the warehouse proper and searchthe area for additional clues.  His interests are primarily in what blew out the windows and if there are any traces of it in the warehouse.

"Kudos, I think you have the right of it.  The real question is what or who made the sound that blew the windows and killed those bums.  There's evidence of the sound burst on all the cracked windows on nearby buildings as well.  Interesting."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 27, 2003)

*Keia and Timothy*

You notice that there is also broken glass beneath the windows inside.
Less, like it exploded and more like it crumbled down at the spot.


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2003)

Using his demolitions craft, Keldor will try as determine the point of origin of the explosion.  Chewing his cigar, he will pace back and forth from the window to various points in the warehouse, trying to triangulate the proper point of origin.  Occasionally he will look up into the rafters (cause no one ever looks up).


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Kudos will look for any signs where a great blast could have taken place. Ash, a blackened area, what walls/windows are more damaged. 

He'll also try to find any loose objects lying around.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 28, 2003)

The warehouse is completely empty except for the generator and the x-es.
You see no indication of any kind of blast or big explosion, but you do see oil spills here and there.
You do notice that the floor is covered in dust, except for a large spot in the middle of the room.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

"I'm guessing there was either something big there that is no longer there - or we've got one wierd janitor on our hands."  Keldor comments.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 28, 2003)

* Cough, cough *


----------



## Priest (Jan 29, 2003)

Exactly what I am doing *cough, cough* 


"Some form of oiled machinery I am guessing, an experiment of a sorts or something".   

OOC: does it appear that something heavy was moved across the ground 

OOC sorry about the lack of posts but a suprise flue has floored me and then some as I have two nearly full time jobs to attend to.


----------



## Xael (Jan 29, 2003)

"A piece of equipment that big can't just disappear into air. Someone must have seen it being moved." Then he sighs and continues: "I don't think we can find anything informative here. Should we look for witnesses or go to the Embassy?"

OOC: Cough, cough, cough, cough, wheeze, sniff... ...air...  *sigh* I hate being sick.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 29, 2003)

Priest said:
			
		

> *OOC: does it appear that something heavy was moved across the ground *



When looked at more closely you see damages in the floor surrounding the dustless spot and a rather nasty mark in the floor by the doors.

*



			OOC sorry about the lack of posts but a suprise flue has floored me and then some as I have two nearly full time jobs to attend to.
		
Click to expand...


*Yeah, the flue is a nasty bugger. Hope you conquer it soon.

And btw, can you use green for OCC stuff. It flows better for me when reading the posts if you keep IC and OCC seperate.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

Kudos will investigate the doors better, looking if there perhaps is some damage to the uppers ide to, to determine how high the thing was. He'll also cover the street to find scratches or parts that might have fallen off.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 29, 2003)

Spot check 9 +6 = 15 

.

You notice a impact mark in the wall above the doors, but it's very vague.

You see no similar signs outside that might indicate what it was that was moved, but you do notice trails by made by a carriage or a wagon outside. The trail marks are notably deeper when leaving than when arriving (or the other way around).


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: I'm just going to pretend my character is smart enough to notice tracks made by the carriage he came in. Where is that carriage BTW?

IC: After Kudos has established that these tracks indeed began at the warehouses door, he try following them a bit, if he knows what general direction they're going too, he'll coke back and tell the others what he found out. He'll point to the impact mark above the door too. He'll look again at the mark to see if it's really from an object hitting it, and not part of the explosion, and he'll look how old it is.

Okay we now know:

There was a large device in the middle of the room, it was big, heavy , in height as well. People pushed it out, having trouble to let it go through the doors, and then raised it onto a caariage and got away in that (points to the direction he found the tracks leading too) direction. Anyone else found anything of note?


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

As to what we know:
IC: "Well lad, we know that what we think was a sonic explosion happened that blew the glass out of the windows in this building and cracked the glass in all of the surrounding buildings.  We know that even people in the street died from the event - I'm referring to the bloodied eared corpses in the junk pile.

Keldor will give another pass to the warehouse before heading out to follow Kudos following the cart tracks.  In particular, he is looking for the following:
1.  Damage to the stone or other materials from the explosion.
2.  Anything up in the rafters of the warehouse (he has darkvision).
3.  Any other exits out of the warehouse.

He will take samples of the oil spilled as well (he already has pieces of glass) to examine more thoroughly later.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: Exscuse the no posting of yesterday, it was a rather busy day. 

.

The impact mark above the doors looks fresh, practically devoid of any dirt.

The cart trails go into the main street to the east. There it blurs into the many other trails there.

You see nothing of any value up into the ceiling.

No other exists to the warehouse.

The warehouse is very damaged, but it all seems old.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 1, 2003)

OOC: So are going to move on?


----------



## Xael (Feb 1, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *OOC: So are going to move on? *




I don't know, everybody seemed to ignore Jack.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 1, 2003)

Seeing that nobody's going to take charge, I'm gonna autopilot a little. 

.

After being satisfied that you've learned everything you can from the warehouse the lot of you haul your arses back into the cart. Bob the driver smiles and ask: "You're all ready then? Where to go next me sirs?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

"Aye sirs?"


----------



## Xael (Feb 2, 2003)

"To the Harrgard Embassy, thank you.", Jack says with a sigh.

Yay, I'm in charge...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

"Aye aye sirs!" He smiles his toothless grin. "At once!"


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2003)

Keldor will bundle up the items he found (glass fragments, oils, etc.) and ride to the Embassy with Jack, et al.  Once at the Embassy, Keldor will say, "Guys, embassies are my cup of tea, way too official.  If I spout off, I may start a war.  If you don't mind I'm gonna take some of this evidence back to the labs and analyze it.  Perhaps I can discover where this oil comes from.  Pick me up after you're done at the Embassy."

OCC Never good to have a grumpy, eccentric dwarf at an Embassy.  That's why he's not taking the lead as well, I mean, an 8 Charisma leader - that will work.


----------



## Xael (Feb 2, 2003)

Jack turns his head towards the dwarf. "We're not really expecting a friendly welcome, as they have already denied others access to the information we need. It would be good to have you with us for the muscle. We might even have to blow some things up." During the last sentence, a slight grin comes up on his face.

OOC: I'm the boss around here!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

The embassy is nothing especially impressive building. Three storey high, built out of black brick, with a red copper roof like most other buildings in the city.

The main doors are open. The Harrgard logo, a round purple shield elbelm with images of black clockwork hangs over the doors.


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2003)

"Well, shoot, son, why didn't you say so?" Keldor grins as he finally lights his well-chewed cigar.  "I can handle busting some knees, its the fancy talk I can't stand.  My research can wait."

Keldor rumages through his bag on the way to the embassy, making sure everything is in order.  Close to their arrival, he takes a good long look at the Embassy building (for purposes of blowing it up - of course).


OCC:  Sorry V.B., I guess you'll have to edit.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

OOC: Do any of you have ICQ, MSN, Y! or AIM or something?


----------



## Xael (Feb 2, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *OOC: Do any of you have ICQ, MSN, Y! or AIM or something? *




I have MSN messenger. If somebody wants to add me on their list, they can use this: jussipekka.backman@pp1.inet.fi (Don't send me e-mail to this address. I don't use it.)


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 2, 2003)

Done


----------



## Xael (Feb 2, 2003)

Jack gets out of the carriage, pulls his black glowes better on, and turns back to others. "Ok, let's ask politely first, but if they don't cooperate...", Jack concentrates on polishing the head of his walking stick again and continues: "...do what you wish. But try not to kill anyone."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

sorry I haven't posted, connection was down 

Kudow will gladly let anyone else take the lead in talking, he can do it, but he rather wouldn't. He'll try to hide his impressive weapnry a bit, although that doesn't work so good.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 3, 2003)

Inside the Embassy you are greeted by a clerk. A small pudgy gnome wearing a purple suit (engineering geniuses or not, the Harrgardians are not known for good taste).

"How can I help you gentlemen?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2003)

Keldor chewes his cigar and puffs out a large billow of smoke, then looks to the others in the group. "Gentleman?!? He's probalby talking to one you guys. Gentlemen . . . harmpf."

Keldor drops his work goggles down across his eyes. 'Wonder how long I have to wait before I level the embassy.  Hmmm.' Keldor thought.


----------



## Xael (Feb 4, 2003)

Jack raises his hat in salute to the clerk. "By ansvering few questions about lately deceased members of yours. A high engineer of third circle and his two assistants to be more precise."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 4, 2003)

"Ah. I see." The bureocrat does not seem thrilled. "We have already talked to the police and directly to Guildmaster Corlon, I can't think of what more info you might want from us."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 5, 2003)

"You must understand that we have signed a non-disclosure agreement. We want to get these guys as much as the next guy... actually probably a lot more than the next guy, but we cannot break the contract. If we break it, how can we expect future customers to trust us?!"


----------



## Xael (Feb 6, 2003)

"Well, I'm sure the fact that some of your members are murdered while in the job might make hiring them a bit non-attractive option to your customers. *Especially*, if the murderer is not caught. And to catch the murderer, we need the name of their employer.", Jack says.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

"I know ya can't break a contract, but what if someone were to muscle in here and take the information.  I suppose ya couldn't do anything about that - these things happen, right?"  Keldor said with a grin, the embers on the end of his cigar glowing bright.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

"Ai, can't nothung about SUCH a thing, won't be your fault...."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 6, 2003)

"Sorry, I don't think I'm following..."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Sigh* Kudos will mutter something onder his breath about people not understanding simple deaththtreats and so on.

"Jack, could you take it again, I don't handle stupidity very well"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 6, 2003)

"Death threats?!? Did he say death threats?!? Uh..."

He slowly starts to move away from you.

"I must warn you, we have very good security here."

As you look around, you see no armed guards of any kind. You see plants, expensive artwok (paintings, statues etc.) and such, but nothing obviously dangerous.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC: I did mutter that under my breath, meaning I'd say it to myself, without him nkowing I said it... but if he has gooed ears, It's allright...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC: He onlu heard the 'Death Threats' part. Not in full context.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

"Little jumpy, there, son?  My friend, here," Keldor says with a significant elbow to the stomach of Kudos, just below the ribs, "said 'with the way you're acting, you'd think we were making death threats.' He didn't mean *we* were making threats.  Jeeez."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 7, 2003)

"Oh... all right. I guess""

He stares at you suspiciously.

"Maybe I'll call my boss."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

"Why don't you do that, he should know the importance of our mission"

To the little monkey poking him....

"Do that one more time and you'll meet more than just my fist..."


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

Keldor looks up to Kudos, "Shhhhhhhh, important people are talking." 

Keldor's cigar flares bright and he says to Kudos in almost a whisper, "If ya got somethin' to do with that fist, go outside and do it to yourself."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC: Why you little....

IC: Kudos will let you off, once....(thinking this)


----------



## Xael (Feb 8, 2003)

Now that his "friendly chatter" -attempt seems to have failed, Jack turns to others and says:"Thanks for the help.", though his voice is thick with the sound of sarcasm.

Then he waits for the clerk to fetch his boss.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 8, 2003)

The clerk practically runs up the stairs behind him, to find the boss.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

"Sorry, Jack, but he started it.  Silly 'death threats' comment.  I'm guessing surveillance, probably magical.  Ya want me to take a look around?" Keldor asked to Jack.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 8, 2003)

Keia, that Phoenix avatar of yours, is it the X-Men Phoenix force?


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

Yup, that's it!  I'm looking for a better phoenix image, but that's pretty good, considering the size requirements and all.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

"Yeah, you go check, I'm not good with any magic traps, so I leave to you..."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 9, 2003)

After searching the walls and floors and ceilings Keldor finds nothing.

But he does notice the impressive number of buttons and levers under the clerk's desk.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 10, 2003)

A better map:


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 10, 2003)

After a short while, the clerk returns with a another gnome following him. 

"Sir, these are the ones I was talking about."

The new arrival looks at you suspiciously for a second, but then transforms into  a big smile on legs and extends his hand for some shaking: "Welcome to the embassy. I am Hart Gemlson, Diplomat of the second circle. What can I do for you."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 10, 2003)

The boss:


----------



## Timothy (Feb 10, 2003)

Kudos nudges Jack forward, as to get him speaking.


----------



## Xael (Feb 10, 2003)

Jack shakes Gemlson's hand and speaks: "It's a pleasure to meet you Mr. Gemlson, but let's get straight to business. We are investigating murders including three of your members and we would need to know who they were working to."

Then he waits for the war to start.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 10, 2003)

"Call me Hart please." He smiles politely. "I am sorry, but I cannot disclose that information. Even if we could, there's very little information to spare anyway.""


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 11, 2003)

"See, we, the embassy, only got the basic information, no real details."


----------



## Xael (Feb 12, 2003)

"All right, but what is "basic information?"

Sorry about the delay again, had computer trouble (again).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 12, 2003)

"I'm sorry, but that is confidential."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 12, 2003)

His polite smile turns into a devious smirk.

"Of course, there are some things which might persuade us to bend the rules a bit..."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

"Now your speaking a language I can understand..."

Kudos opens his purse and takes out a diamond, worth approx 100 GP.

"This should do it, right?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 13, 2003)

"Ah, ha ha ha. No."

His expression becomes very serious.

"What I want is information. Fair trade."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 13, 2003)

Ah well, what do you want exactly, we'll give as much as we can...


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

Keldor enjoys the banter between the gnome and the half-orc.  _That's my boy, work the deal,_ Keldor thinks, _Well, not really my boy but . . . ah, heck with it._ 

Keldor frowns, finally realizing he might not be allowed to blow anything up yet.  He grumbles a bit under his breath.  Keldor thinks, _Better to solve the mission that have some fun.  Work then play._


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 15, 2003)

"What _really_ happened with Guildmaster Qter? We know that he didn't simply just go nuts. What's the real story?."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 15, 2003)

OOC: what DID really happen the the guildmaster, does my character know?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 15, 2003)

OOC: No. From what you know, he really DID just go nuts and kill a lot of people. There have been rumours... but no concrete evidence that might suggest otherwise.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 16, 2003)

"Well, do we have a deal?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

Keldor shakes his head, puffs on his cigar, and says, "Just to get this straight, you're gonna tell us all about what your members were working on and for whom - just the 'basic details' - and you want us to tell ya what really happened with the guildmaster.  Sounds to me like we're givin' more than you've got to give in exchange.  Lousy deal for us from the looks of it."

Keldor then realizes that he was letting Jack do the talking, puffs his cigar and grumbles to himself a bit.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry for not posting yesterday. It was a very loaded day. 

.

Hart looks at your stunned faces. "You don't know, do you? Ah! That changes things."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 20, 2003)

"I guess that concludes business then. You should be able to find your own way out."

He prepares to walk back to his office upstairs.


----------



## Xael (Feb 21, 2003)

Jack's face hardens as he "hmphs". "Fine, keep your damn info...", he mumbles under his breath while he turns his back to Hart. He then gestures others to follow him, and then (unless nobody does something attention-requesting) walks outside, intentionally hitting his walking stick hard to the floor at every step.

OOC: Sorry for the delay again...


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2003)

"_Now_ can my uh . . . , talents, be made use of?  Or wouldn't it do much good 'cause they don't know anything anyway?" Keldor asks Jack with a gleam in his eye that you can almost see through the dirty goggles he wears.


----------



## Xael (Feb 21, 2003)

Jack grins back to Keldor. "Do what you want, if it helps, we get the info. If it doesn't help... oh well, they deserved it..."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 24, 2003)

You can see the clerk looking at you two suspiciously.


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

Keldor swings his head sharply to the clerk staring at him, "Are you _certain _that you know nothing, can't help us, and can't even tell us where to look for the information?"  As Keldor says this, he lights a fuse from inside his jacket with his cigar [the fuse isn't connected to any explosives - but it makes that fun, pulse-racing sound].

Regardless of what the clerk says, Keldor will reply with a grin, "Thanks, you've been great, have a nice day," and pull the burning fuse from his pocket [showing it's not attached to anything] and put it out as he walks away.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 25, 2003)

He says nothing, simply turns pale.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

As Keldor walks out following Jack and Kudos, he shakes his head.  Once to the street, Keldor looks to Jack and  says, "Damn, thought I had the clerk for sure, but I think I gave him a brain aneurysm rather than finding out what he knew," Keldor laughs.  "You should have see him - all pale with the front of his pants getting wet.  So, where to now?"


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2003)

Jack shrugs and says: "If anybody has no other suggestions, we could go and check if Mr. Quincy has found the contract. So far we really haven't found out anything useful. Except that Harrgardians are morons."


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

"Yeah, maybe some of the others have gotten farther than we have.  We should probably head back and see what they've found." Keldor said, still depressed and angry with himself that he didn't blow up the building.  _Must be getting soft in my old age.  That can't be good._


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 27, 2003)

Bob the driver smiles his nasty smile and asks: "To Mr. Quincy then?"

.

And where the heck are Priest and Timothy?!?


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

"Sure, sounds good to me." Keldor says.


Timothy left a message in the Talking the Talk forum about being gone for a while.  I have no idea about Priest.  Sorry.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 28, 2003)

The carriage drives on for a short while, before it stops.

Quincy obviously lives very close by.

Bob stops in front of a rather nice looking four floor apartment house. There is a small sign bolted to the doors which says in white silvery letters: "Mr. Morgan Quincy and Family."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 1, 2003)

After ringing the doorbell, a tall bald butler answers the door. "Yes?"


----------



## Xael (Mar 3, 2003)

Raising his hat (what the  is the proper description for that?) in salute/whatever, Jack says: "We're here to see Mr. Quincy."


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

OCC: 'tipping' his hat, I think.

Keldor has put out the cigar (though still chewing on it) and his removed his working goggles from his eyes, putting them back on top of his head [occ: yet another difficult thing to describe].  He looks down the road to see if he and Jack have been followed.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 3, 2003)

The butler looks over you for a second or two before he speaks again: "Ah, you are here for the contract I presume? Come in."

.

*Keia*

Keldor notices someone ducking into an alley just as you look at him on the other side of the street.


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

"Hey, Jack," Keldor says quietly, "We've picked up an extra set of eyes.  They were either following us or watching this house.  You want me to have a look see after them, or ignore it and we'll see if it follows us home?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 4, 2003)

You see a ruggish head appear around the corner, only to disappear again quickly.


----------



## Xael (Mar 5, 2003)

"Don't scare him off, let's check on him after we get the contract.", Jack says to Keldor while stepping inside.


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

"Okay, _grumble, grumble_," Keldor says he heads inside after Jack, not looking back at their tail.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 6, 2003)

You are lead through the house (which is very impressive, you wonder how much all this must've cost) and into an office. There, the butler offers you a seat and ask if you'd like any refreshments.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, and I've created a thread for recruiting new players which will hopefully spice things up.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

Keldor finds a comfy chair to sit in and looks up to the butler, replying, "Beer, dwarven if you have it."

Keldor then sits back in a comfy chair relaxing for a few minutes until their host arrives.  _Ahhh, good chair.  I should get some chairs for my place, just haven't found one that was both sturdy and comfy,_ Keldor thought - quite different from his brash and brusk attitude.


----------



## Xael (Mar 6, 2003)

"Nothing, thank you.", Jack politely declines and sits in a chair. 

*_Finally, polite human beings!_*


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 6, 2003)

The butler disappears, but returns quickly with a pint of ale. "We did not have any Mountain Ale, but this is imported from the Old World, from the plains people. It's quite strong and the strongest we have."


----------



## Timothy (Mar 6, 2003)

Kudos sits down and looks around as if he ownes the place.
"Gimme some Whiskey, form the Northern Wastes, or just the strongest that you have." 
Kudos then pulls out his revolv ers and begins cleaning them on the (nice and clean) chair.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 6, 2003)

Oooh, you're back! 

.

The butler gets Kudos his whiskey.

.

In a short while, the young man you know from the slide show
earlier in the evening walks in shakes Jack's hand. He prepares 
to greet his companions, but quickly backs off. He smiles and 
hands Jack a file folder while never taking his eyes off Kudos
and Keldor.

"Greetings. This is the... contract."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 7, 2003)

"The contract was signed by one Doctor Magnus Ulfson, a city gnome."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 7, 2003)

Morgan Quincy:


----------



## Xael (Mar 7, 2003)

"Ah, thank you.", Jack says when handed the contract. While checking the contract for any other useful information he also asks something from Mr. Quincy: "Do you have anything... uhh... informative to tell us about this Ulfson, if I may ask."

OOC: You call that a youg man?


----------



## Keia (Mar 7, 2003)

Keldor licks his fingers and pinches the lit end of the cigar and once it is out, he puts it in his pocket.  Then, Keldor will sniff at the ale, look to the others, then drink several gulps of it.  He'll then set the pint down neatly on a coaster or other item on an end table near the chair.  

"Kudos, no cleaning your guns at a stranger's home.  You should have better sense than that," Keldor says with a harrumph, thinking the unspoken remainder - _because you might need to use them in a hurry._  Keldor smiles sweetly to Mr. Quincy, displaying a odd contented look as he listened on the conversation.  _Must be the blasted comfy chair_, he thought.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 7, 2003)

Believe it or not, that picture is of a 27 yearold man (that is, when it was taken, a bit older now I 
suspect). It's the Sigmund Freud-ian beard.

Oh, and one comment (which doesn't really matter in the long run). Gnomes (and "Dwarves") always use their first names since the second one is not a family name but the name of the father ala 'Son of...'. Dr. Magnus Ulfson = Dr. Magnus son of Ulf.

But that's just nitpicking so ignore it if you please. 

.

"Well.. he smelled horrible. Like rotting meat. Which was odd, seing that he didn't look particularly filthy." Quincy scratches his head. "And while he came and signed the contract, it wasn't he that originally came asking about the house, but another fellow... human fellow..."


----------



## Xael (Mar 8, 2003)

Unless he has noticed anything particulary interesting in it, Jack hands the contract back to Mr. Quincy. "And what could you tell us about this human fellow?"


----------



## Timothy (Mar 8, 2003)

Kudos looks up from his guns, of which one is still intact fully functioning and close to hand, and says.

"Hmmph, nobody ever mind, but you're right, maybe I should clean my axes instead."

Kudos puts his gun back together and get's his axes off his back, beginning to polish them.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 8, 2003)

Without ever taking his eyes of Kudos's weaponry, Quincy accepts the contract back. 

"Well... tall... dark hair... eh... he was wearing a black leather overcoat... black boots and trousers... everything was rather dark or black about him... except... except he was wearing a white shirt... I think... yes... and one more thing, he was wearing, like, shaded goggles, y'know, like the ones pod racers wear."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2003)

Fealnne's rifle is leant against the shoulder of his chair.

"So, he stinks of rotten meat and he dresses in black. Well my guesses so far are a disturbed and unheigenic butcher or some kind of mad scientist," he says not-so-seriously, "Mind if I take a look at the contract?"

Fealnne looks over as much details as possible contained within the document.

"Hopefully something else contained here could give us a small clue," he says optimistically.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been struck by the flu (had to happend sooner or later, it was my turn), so I probably won't be very active in the next couple of days. Just trying to think straight gives me migraines.  

.

"Eh, no. You misunderstand. Dr. Magnus smelled of something rotten. It was the man that came earlier that was clad in black."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

"Oh, my apologies for getting the two confused then," he says, suddenly realising where he had gone wrong.

"Well my suggestion is that we go check out the podrace circuit for someone dressed in black, that may help," Fealnne suggests.


----------



## Xael (Mar 11, 2003)

"Well, I can't come up with anything else so why not?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

Keldor pulls his shaded goggles and looks at them, "Harrumpf," is the only comment to the outside.  On the inside, Keldor's mind is racing. _Blasting suspect has stolen my fashion sense - black outfit with shaded goggles.  Of course, these are custom fitted polarizing, shatter resistant welding goggles, but the uninformed wouldn't know the difference.  Next thing you know, he'll be smoking a cigar, too._

Keldor puts the band of the goggles back over his head and returns the goggles to the top of his forehead.  "Harrumpf," and a long pull of his ale.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 13, 2003)

Kudos looks up by the word Pod Circuit, and says

"Yeah, we should gamb...eehr...research the pod circuit"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2003)

"Well, that said we should get going. Thank you very much for your hospitality and cooperation Mr. Quincy, it seems you've given us a nice lead," Fealnne says.

He gets up and slings his rifle back over his sholder.

"I believe we have work to do people, lets depart," he says to his team mates.


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

Keldor slowly pulls himself from his comfy chair, slightly betraying the advanced years and miles his body has endured.  He heads out of the room completely before darting back in to finish his ale.

"I thak you kindly for the ale, sir," Keldor says with a nod as he finished the ale. "Just wouldn't be right for it to go to waste."

He then scurries off to accompany the rest of his team.  In the distance, a large belch is heard.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 15, 2003)

Quincy takes the contract again and hands it to his butler. 
As he follows you to the door he offers his assistance:

"Well, ok... but you know that there's not much happening in the pod races right now. It's off season." He scratches his beard nerviously. "I'm somewhat of an amature racer myself. Haven't won any prices... yet, but I do have some contacts. I could make some inqueries for you if you like."

.

I'm feelin' better now. I beat the flu! I am the CHAMPION!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2003)

Good stuff! That flu got told! 

Fealnne nods, feigning interest until Quincy mentions contacts.

"Ah yes, please do get in touch with those contacts, it would be an immesurable help. I do believe I'll have to buy you a drink for all this sometime, I trust you know how to contact us?" he says graciously.

Not waiting for an answer though he starts heading off to the podracing tracks.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2003)

Jack nods to Mr. Quincy, and goes after the others, trying to spot  the mysterious fellow that Keldor spotted earlier.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 16, 2003)

As you walk outside into cool evening air, you see the man that was following you jump into cover into the alley. At further examination, he seems to have been trying to pry a cellar window open on Quincy's house without success (maybe because it's not a window that opens).


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2003)

Jack sighs and looks at the raven on his left shoulder. "Henry dear, would you check out the little spy and see if he's going anywhere?" Then the raven jumps into the air and heads higher to spy the spy.

"I think it's about time to catch that drifter, eh Keldor?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 16, 2003)

The stalker sticks his head around the corner, but withdraws it the moment he sees that you see his. 

"CRAP!"

He screams and you hear the loud 'clang' of empty carbage cans hitting cement.

Your familiar signals you that he is on the run.


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2003)

"Clumsy tail, huh?" Keldor say to the others, "Makes me think its not a profesional.  Oh well, it's his @ss."  Keldor will move into position where he can 'wing' the target to keep him from getting too far.  He'll take the shot if he's got it.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 16, 2003)

Kudos thanks theur host in a gruf manner, and thinks they should mybe stay to hear from him rather than go pod racing, it's off-season after all. But then he hears some cries so he gets his axes out and decides he wants some fun. He runs straight into the alley, immediatly behind the man and he'll close with him as fast as he can.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 16, 2003)

The man shriekes in fear and runs away as fast as he can, but he steps on some trash and falls forward straight into his face. 

"OW!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

Fealnne chases after them and when they trip he hurriedly draws his revolver and rests the barrel against the back of the person's skull.

"Talk," he says threateningly, "Why have you been following us? Why did you try to break into this residence?"


----------



## Timothy (Mar 18, 2003)

Kudos, mad,because he didn't reach the man first, will stand in front of him and Grin Evilly while weighing his axes in his hand.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 18, 2003)

The man, who seems to be a bum, fat, dirty and hairy, looks at the gun barrell in panic. He doesn't even seem to have heard Fealnne.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2003)

Fealnne frowns, he stands back a little, giving the bum room to stand up. His revolver though doesn't budge.

"I'll repeat my previous questions if that helps, and if you can't answer we can take you in on multiple charges. That may help, but if you're not interested in going to jail you'll answer these questions. Why have you been following us? Why did you try to break into this residence?" he barks the  questions at the bum.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 18, 2003)

He cups his ear, like one does to hear better. "Eh?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2003)

With a wide disarming smile [disarming 'cause its scary looking], Keldor says in a quiet voice to Fealnne, "Let me shoot him in the foot, that will get him to hear better."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 19, 2003)

"My friend will shoot you in the foot if you don't listen!" he yells now, quite agitated,  "Start answering questions or after you're shot in the foot we'll haul you off on multiple criminal charges!

His trigger finger itches in his frustration. He gives Keldor a reply.

"We'll give him one more opportunity, then feel free to bestow on him the ability to hear," he said, confident the violence wouldn't be needed after yelling the threat.


----------



## Xael (Mar 19, 2003)

Jack hustles to the alley, which seems to have a full interrogation going on. Seeing that the spy has been caught, he calls Henry back, and Henry resumes his normal place at Jack's shoulder.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 19, 2003)

He mumbles a respone (well, it sounds like a mumble, but it's a bit too loud to be a mumble) it's like he's really struggling to remember how to talk.

 "Look, me earhs dun work proppehly. Nut since I vass a yung boy. I got sich, verrhy sich. Me earhs dun work, pleashe."


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2003)

Keldor wrenched up his face at the sounds that come out of the bum's mouth.  "Must be speakin' true, nothin' that awful sounding could be made up.  Wonder if he knows what happened to the other bums.  With his ears all screwy, whatever happened might not of affected him."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

Fealnne heaves a sigh and lowers the weapon.

"I'm sorry," he says loudly, emphasising the movements of his mouth for the bum to in case he can lip read, "But why are you following us?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 20, 2003)

The bum mimics Fealnne's mouth movements with a very concentrated look on his face. Suddenly, realization sinks in.

"I sav yu loohkin' at me frehnds. Theyh ahre dead. I dun knohw whyh. I wantehd to knohw whyh theyh dea...diehd. If yu had anyhing to dho with te bihg...scahry fellohw."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

A look of sadness manifests itself on Fealnne's face and he puts the firearm away. He replies loud and clear again to the deaf man.

"I'm sorry about your friends. We are looking for whoever killed your friends and some other people inside the warehouse," he says, he thinks for moment before replying, "I am pretty sure the reason they died was because of loud noise. You can't hear very well so you would have been alright. Did you hear any loud noises? And the scary fellow, we need to know more about him if you can tell us anything."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 20, 2003)

"Fihrst theyh were alive, then nut. Theyh...hurt a lott. Den te bihg guy chame... no, firhst te ghnome and the blahck mann, den te bihg guyhhh. Yes. He vass...odd. Valkehd funnyh y'knohw."


----------



## Timothy (Mar 20, 2003)

Kudos looks disappointed, he was expecting a fight! But his expression slowly changes as the bum explains more and more, he actually pities Him! And as for the story, Kudos doens't follow anything of it anymore.

OOC: It seems I 've missed something while I was awayt that I did not re-read, so I'll be going through the thread tomorrow.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2003)

Keldor is concentrating on the bum's speech, murmuring words to himself as he translates. "Gnome . . . black man  . . . big guy  . . . walked funny - was scary looking."

Keldor looks to Fealnne and asked "Better descriptions? Especially for the gnome and black man."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2003)

Fealnne nods, looking a tad watery eyed.

"Can you describe those three people a little more? It would help us a lot, they seem to be the primary suspects," he asks the bum, "I guess we're lucky you spotted us back at the warehouse."

While waiting for a reply he fishes in his coat pocket for his wallet. He removes a large percentage of the money within and presses in into the bum's hand while giving him a hand shake.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 21, 2003)

A wide smile forms on the bum's face.

"Dhanks, many dhanks." 

He buries the money into his filthy garments.

"Te bihg mann vass... odd. All whrongh. Movhed whrongh. Dey chame 
inna... inna.... _vhagon_. Itt hada shymbol onn itt. Ah... vatyacallitt... shielhd... 
ah yhellow 'D' onn a ghreen... ah ghreen.... thing... vattyacallitt."

He shakes his head in embarressment over not being able to explain.

"Te mensch... menn... goedd inshide afterhr... afterhr... frehnds dead... 
and comhe outshide... te bihg mann... witt a bihg ting... a... ah... pianho."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 22, 2003)

"Te ghnome thold te bihg guy what to dho. Te blackh guy just sthood outshide."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2003)

.......amn it farking spell keeping me from being seen and heard! When will this thing wear off!  Suddenly from the back of the party a man a Fey-touched to be exact is standing looking a bit disheveled. He stands about 5'7" dressed in black robes with a silver star motiff and a silver chain shirt. He holds a black quarter staff with silver ends in his gloved hands. He opens his eyes to look around and what little light can filter into the alley glints off his bald head and his deep blue eyes scan the area. He smilesand his teeth shine white thru his black vandyke beard. Forgive my appearance. I am McAllister.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 22, 2003)

Well, when I said that you'd magically appear 
I didn't mean it literally. 

Oh, and a nitpick: it's Fey-Touched, not half-elf. No such thing as 
an elf exists (a faerie would at least become very pissed off to be 
called an elf and you don't want to piss of something with the 
powers of a faerie, not that they are that happy to be called 
faeries either, but I guess they have gotten somewhat used to it).

.

That said, you have all worked with McAllister, a Stargazer, 
before at least once. Incognito sent him over if the problem 
turned out to be originated from the shadow planes or 
somewhere equally unholy.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 23, 2003)

"Dho yu nheed to khnow any morhe? Can I goh?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

Fealnne nods, liking what he hears.

"Very, very good. You've helped us incredibly well, thankyou very much," he tells the deaf man, "If you're still hanging around the warehouses by the time we've solved this I'll get in contact with you."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 24, 2003)

He runs away.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

"Now we can look for a yellow 'D' on a green shield, hopefully we'll uncover something at the podracing tracks but if not there's always the insignia to work on," Fealnne says as he holsters his revolver, "I'm ready to go when you guys are."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2003)

Leaning against a wall Mac will ask Does anyone here know any heraldry? What could the shield device stand for?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 24, 2003)

A lot of the richer members of the Guild have shields as well as any foreign nobles that might be in town.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

"I'm not up on the current heraldry, but we could head back to the headquarters and ask someone there who would know.  I suppose we could even ask Mr. Quinn.  We are still just across the street from his house," Keldor suggested.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2003)

Fealnne thinks for a moment, then addresses the others.

"I'm all for returning to headquarters and following up things there. I wouldn't like to bother Mr.Quinn any further, he seemed to be unnerved be the degree to which we are armed," he says, "Well lets be off then. Lots to do."


----------



## Xael (Mar 25, 2003)

"Sure, let's go back to headquarters. We're more likely to find anything useful there than just bouncing around the city. 

Jack starts walking to the vagon.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 25, 2003)

Bob the driver jerks back to reality from his daydreaming.

"Eh... wha-... ah, me sirs. Where to now?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 26, 2003)

"To the race tracks or the Guild?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2003)

To the guild driver. We have much to learn before we proceed further. Mac says as he gets in the cab.


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2003)

"To the guild, Bob," Keldor said.  "I think we want to find out who that symbol belongs to and if anyone has seen a really big piano before we head to the tracks."

In the coach, Keldor digs his well used cigar out of his pocket and returns it to his mouth.  Keldor will fill Mac in on what the've found so far.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

I Think I'm going to have this game go, I don't quite follow the events any more, and have too little time left to read everything again and jump in the game again


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

[ooc: sorry to hear that Timothy, best of luck in other campaigns though, and let me warn you that the IR can be quite a handful on its own, take it from a veteran of one ]

Fealnne sits in the carriage on the ride back, contemplating the idea of a deadly piano, a hulking brute, a gnome, a darkly dressed human and the letter D.


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2003)

"You know, that bum gave me an idea," Keldor said, "We should pick up some ear plugs.  I usually use them for big demolitions or demolitions in tight areas.  I don't have a pair on me but we should requisition several pair for ourselves to protect us when we get after the piano or person that killed all of those bums."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

"Excellant deduction Keldor," Fealnne states, looking impressed.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

One of the reasons I have less time left, is that the IR has taken lots of it...


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"Excellant deduction Keldor," Fealnne states, looking impressed. *




"Bah, that's just part of my trade - that stuff's easy.  This detective crap is the hard part," Keldor said, somewhat quietly.  Keldor's embarrassment at the compliment is evident in the rapid increase of chewing on the cigar in his mouth.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 26, 2003)

All right Tim, if so it has to be, then so it will be.

Time to start a new re-recruitment thread, I think I'll go for a pre-generated character this time.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 28, 2003)

A messenger, riding a grey stallion and draggin' another behind 
him, comes and presents himself.

"G'day. I bring word from Mr. Incognito. Mister Kudos is needed 
elsewhere. Here, I brought him a horse and we are to ride 
directly to Shadow Mountains. A replacement will be sent to you."

Kudos climbs the horse, says his farewells and they ride off.

.

It has become fully dark and the great clocktower chimes eight 
times in the distance. You have now been at this for two full 
hours. Suddenly all the streetlights light up, filling the streets 
with blue-ish tinted light.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 29, 2003)

Bob is getting impatient.

"This is all very interesting, me sirs, but I need to know if I'm 
gonna drive you somwhere or get back to readin' me newspaper."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2003)

Such impertinence! Did I not just instruct you to take us to the guild? Mac has a look of astonishment on his face. He is used to having people do their jobs when told to do so.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 29, 2003)

Bob's face becomes grey and he nearly jumps out the cab in shock.

"Who are you?! Where do you come from?!?! Me sirs?"

After a quick explaination and after everyone has gotten themselves 
into the cab, it start moving at a quick steady pace in the direction 
of the Guild HQ.

Though, on the way, Bob Stevens just cannot stop glancing at the new 
mysterious addition to the team.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2003)

Thank you driver. is all McAllister says and he folds into his cloak and rests until the cab reaches its destination.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 29, 2003)

There is not much happening in the Merchant Ward. As you drive 
past the Serpent you see that there is some commotion there as 
always, as cruisers are coming from all over the world at all hours 
of the day, but nothing like during the day hours.

Not before long the cab stops in King's Square. Bob smiles his 
crooked toothless smile and barks out: "I'll be in stables if 
ya need me, sirs."

The Guild HQ is busting with activity. There's a big ball later the 
evening (at midnight) and everyone is getting things ready.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 29, 2003)

I'll update this periodically if needed:

Note: This is just the upper city, the core surrounding the Serpent.
The public and the poor (Worker and Lower Wards) surround this
only to be closed off by another set of walls.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 30, 2003)

After some discussion you come to agreement that the best 
person to ask about Heraldry is Fergus Bonecrusher who takes 
care of the Guild Library. You walk down to the basement and 
through the tunnel under the street that separates the two 
buildings.

You find Fergus in his office at the second floor of the library. He 
sits relaxed in front of a fireplace with a glass of brandy in one 
hairy hand and some old tome in another. 

You know him only by reputation, the smartest and best educated 
orc in all the city. He was born as a slave in Kentaari that learned 
to read and write on his own and then escaped his masters. He 
ran from Kentaari law for years until finally he snuck inside an 
aircruiser bound for the New World, back to the lands of his 
ancestors. He then wrote a bestseller book about the whole thing, 
made tons of money and became head librarian.

He turns around as you enter and raises one hairy eyebrow.

"Ah, I can see from your attire that you must be acquaintances of 
Commander Incognito." He smirks and finished with a hint of 
sarcasm in his voice: "So, what can I do for such excellent 
servants of the Guild?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 30, 2003)

Fergus Bonecrusher:


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

> There's a big ball later the
> evening (at midnight) and everyone is getting things ready.




While they're passing through Fealnne notes something to the others.

"The ball would be the perfect opportunity to use that piano I'd say. The havoc it would wreak here and the casualties would be unbearable. It'd be best if we haven't tracked this bunch down by this evening that we put an eye on proceedings here," he say to the others quietly.



> "So, what can I do for such excellent
> servants of the Guild?"




"It's good to meet you in person, Mr. Bonecrusher. I'm Fealnne and these are my comrades," Fealnne introduces his colleagues, "We were hoping that you might know of the owners of a certain crest. It is a green shield adorned by a yellow letter 'd'. Can you help us?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"The ball would be the perfect opportunity to use that piano I'd say. The havoc it would wreak here and the casualties would be unbearable. It'd be best if we haven't tracked this bunch down by this evening that we put an eye on proceedings here," he say to the others quietly.
> *



*

Keldor nods in understanding.  He'll separate from the group to procure some earplugs for the group from his stash of safety equipment for his demolitions.  He'll try and get clean ones for the others.*


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 31, 2003)

Fergus's interest is spiked and he literally jumps onto his feet.

"Yes, I do remember such a crest actually. Now where did I put 
those files?"

He works his way through large piles of files, books and folders 
until he finds a large red folder with the Guild's logo on the cover.

"Here it is! Crests, logos and shields issued by the Guild." 

He looks pleased with himself as he opens the gargantuan folder 
and dives inside.

"There are three ways to get a crest: Firstly, you simply inherited it, 
either by a Guild citizen or from a foreigner. Second, you get issued 
one by the Guild, for examplary service for the Guild. The Guildmasters 
for example get one the minute they accept the title. Third, and the 
most common, you simply buy one. But it doesn't come cheap. You 
need a lot of money to afford that."

He smirks to himself as if at some private joke.

"And I think... that... this one... waaas... eh... a bought one... Defalietti! 
That vain bugger. Hah!"

He pulls a file out of the folder and throws it into your arms. The first 
thing you see is a picture of a green marble crest with a golden 'D' 
below a ingraved picture of a dragon or monster of some kind.

"
Defalietti has always seen himself as noble and claims he has blood 
connections to the Kentaari royal family. As far as my research tells me 
he's only connected to farmers, fishermen and the occasional scoundrel. 
No blue blood in his veins."

He laughs loudly after that last comment. This is obviously very amusing
to him.

"Brandy anyone?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

> "Brandy anyone?"




"How could I refuse?" Fealnns replies jovially, "You seem to find much reason to celebrate this find. You have something against this Defalietti, yes? If you do you'll be pleased to know that he's now a prime suspect in our current case."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 1, 2003)

"Is he indeed?" *Snicker* "Not that he is in any way a criminal mastermind. Far as I know he is as a legimate business man. But he is though a snobby, cocky, vain son of a bitch that just really bugs me."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2003)

McAllister has been looking at the books all this time and listening to the exchange when he suddenly picks up a book and says, Astounding! You have an original copy of "VanHuzans Dichotomy of Reality" And it's signed! Mac turns to the half orc and looks both shocked and very impressed. I've been looking for one of these for years.  
He realises he has gone off on a tangent and says, Is there any way we can can scry this Defalietti?


----------



## Xael (Apr 1, 2003)

"Well, now that we finally got some leads, that brandy would be appropriate.", Jack says. "I think we still have time to get depressed when we visit Mr. Defalietti."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 1, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> Astounding! You have an original copy of "VanHuzans Dichotomy of Reality" And it's signed! Mac turns to the half orc and looks both shocked and very impressed. I've been looking for one of these for years.



"Ah, yes. I bought that of some old man in Carthill. I was able to get him to 
drop the price because of that scribble on the inside of the cover." 

He chuckles at his own cleverness but quickly stops when he sees that noone 
else is laughing. 

"Yes, anyway, what about that brandy?"

He gets glasses and fills it up with his best brandy and hands it over to the group.

"Cheers!"


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2003)

> "Cheers!"




Keldor walked into the library, safety plugs in hand, and looked around in surprise. "What are drinking to?" Keldor asked.

Then Keldor saw Fergus pouring the drinks and a smile appeared on his face (which was odd to the group because usually that smile was reserved for after blowing things up). "Fergus, ya old hoot!  Nobody said you were hidin' here in the library _course I don't think I've ben in this room in years_.  Haven't seen you in, what, 8 years?  How are you?  Good news, huh?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 1, 2003)

"Indeed! Far too long. How have the years been treating you, you 
old wanker?" 

He smiles a wide smile that showcases his orc-ish fangs. 

"I see that you moved on from blowing up stone to blowing up 
people from the look of it, that is, if you really are hanging out 
with this shadowy bunch of people. You finally got bored with 
mining for gold and gems, eh?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2003)

"Nahh, I still mine, but there 'are too many people mining right now.  Can't get anythin' decent done without bumping into someone or another.  Most just don't get the idea of enjoyment of simply being alone.  Maybe I should start hangin out in the library,  could probably get some alone time then." Keldor grinned.

"As for these guys, they had need of my services, and now they needed yours too.  What do you know, they must be okay.  You find them their green do-hickey?  And if so, you think they'd be at the ball tonite?" Keldor asked.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 1, 2003)

"The 'Annual Guild Ball' tonight? You think there's something 
gonna happend there, eh? If so, I wouldn't miss it for the world. 
Whe you say it, it would be a perfect place to hit if you are 
wanting to take down the Guild. The majority of it's members will 
be here, well, minus some 'lost' invitation cards."
He laughs. 

"The Guild has some members the high-ups would rather forget."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

Fealnne has a drink with the others but his interest is aroused by the mention of unwanted members.

"So who are some of these unwanted members?" he asks, a keen look of interest on his face.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 2, 2003)

"Well, membership is open for pretty much anyone that can pay 
for entrance and the annual fees. Sometimes people the Guild 
doesn't really want much to do with, like criminals or old enemies 
or just some crackpot, become members. The Guild functions on 
those payments from members as there are no taxes in the 
union, at least only the ones issued by city counsels. They want 
their money, but otherwise don't want anything to do with them."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 2, 2003)

Fealnne nods.

"Well I guess our leads now take us to Defalietti. He'll be getting a visit from us relatively soon," he says before finishing his brandy.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

"Well then, maybe, the lost members may want to take control of the guild by eliminating the rest with that piano thing tonite," Keldor posed. "So, we headed to Defalietti's or to the guild ball to have a look around."

Keldor looked at himself all dirty from the searching and weapons everywhere, then said to the others, "Think we can 'come as we are'?" Keldor grinned, knowing he had no intention of changing.


----------



## Xael (Apr 4, 2003)

"Heh, I'd like to see them try stopping us., Jack says while sipping his brandy. "I think that we're more likely to get something done by chatting with Defalietti than bouncing around the ball looking for something."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 4, 2003)

"Well, aren't you all on fire." *Chuckle* "May the enemies of the Guild beware."


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *"Well, aren't you all on fire." *Chuckle*" *




With a quick look over his body, Keldor got all serious, losing the good humor he so recently had from seeing an old friend.  "Buddy, don't even joke about something like that.  Not even a joke." Keldor said.

Walking around with more explosions that most companies own on his person has made Keldor historically nervous about catching fire.  Explosions and the like aren't as critical as his equipment and strong box were meant to absorb some damage, but a slow burn . . . that could light up the sky.  At least theoretically.

Keldor grinned again, but the moment was lost.  "So we off to green D's then?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 4, 2003)

"Oh forgive me Keldor, I meant no harm." 

For the first time since you see him that he does not seem to be 
smirking to himself. His expression becomes grave and serious.
But this looks is quick to disappear as his fanged smile returns.

"But if you are to safe the world, you should be going shouldn't you now."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2003)

"Thankyou for your hospitality and your invaluable assistance Mr. Bonecrusher," he says with a smile, "I do hope we could work together in the future some time."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 5, 2003)

Comrads. I would like to rest and Meditate if I could before this 'party' tonight. How much time do we have before the party begins? Mac seems to have an idea but is keeping it to himself for now.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 5, 2003)

Fergus digs deep into his jacket pocket and pulls out a gold watch.

"It's about three quarters past eight. A little over three hours until the party starts."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

"That long enough for you?" Fealnne asks Mac.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2003)

Unfortunatly no. I was hoping to be able to pray for a certain spell before we go to this 'party' but there is no time.  Mac looks at the others, What will we need to get into the party? How do we gain invitations?


----------



## Keia (Apr 6, 2003)

"Well if we're going the the party, we don't need invitations," Keldor said as he shrugged.  "We're on an investigation.  'Course we do that we better be sure there's something going down."

Keldor looked around at the books on the desk and shelves -being nosy and getting antsy to get moving again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2003)

Agreed Keldor. That is why I'm suggesting Invitations. We could be there legitimatly and if nothing happens we have had a hopefuly wonderful time and if something does happen we are there to prevent lives lost.  Mac strokes his beard thinking. Master Bonecrusher? By any chance do you have a copy of a scroll of silence we could purchase? Mac is dreading putting bees wax in his ears.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 6, 2003)

"Quite likely, look in those shelves over there."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2003)

Even more impressed with the Half Orc than ever, Mac will search where he is told.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 7, 2003)

You find a Scroll of Silence in the shelves Fergus the Orc (not Half-Orc) pointed at.

"Would this be what you were looking for?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2003)

Surerly you are an Orc unlike any other. My thanks good sir. Mac takes the scroll and says to the team, What next comrads? Is there any preperation we all need to do?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2003)

Fealnne looks at his attire.

"I'll need something more appropriate for a formal function, I'm afraid I my current wear rather... lacking... for the occasion," he sighs, "I've had a vastly more limited selection of clothing since the manor burnt down."

Fealnne looks scrutinisingly at one of his sleeves then angrily tugs away at a loose thread. He sneers at the thread as he disposes of it, then returns his attention to the others as though nothing happened.


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

"I, for one, will not be changing my 'attire.'  So, if we're going to the ball, I'll have to stick to the servants areas - which shouldn't be a bad idea anyway," Keldor said.  "We've got three hours till the ball, though stopping whatever's going on before the ball would be a good idea.  But we may have time for a quick stop to green D's place."


----------



## Xael (Apr 8, 2003)

"I don't think that I need to change. So, is it the ball or Defalietti first?", Jack says while finishing his brandy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2003)

"Defalietti has my vote. Shouldn't take me long to change my outfit anyway," Fealnne says, ready to leave.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2003)

Should we not see if we can ascertain the type of entertainment to be held at the ball? Perhaps we can at least search for a Piano there. Mac says, I understand your concern with Defalietti but we should try to forstall a tragedy if we can.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 9, 2003)

You know there are over three hours until the ball starts, right?

Of course, you could split up. 

.

Fergus growls. 

"The ball? It's just gonna be the standard wine an' dine. There will 
most probably be a band that will play all night, some speeches, 
some dancing, but most of the time will be spent exchanging 
rumours and news. Pish pash!"

He grimaces.

"Normally wouldn't be caught dead there, but this talk of exciting 
things has gotten me thinking otherwise. Heh. The ball is less 
thought of as a source of entertainment and more a sign of social 
status, one not seen at the ball socializing is quite obviously 
a 'lesser man'. Heheh. One of no importance in the hiarchy of the 
Guild."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

"Well I'll head to Defalietti's with whoever wishes to come. Anyone else can check the ball, and I'll change on the way back here," he says, then looks about him.

He gracefully bows to Fergus.

"I'm afraid I must take my leave of you. Take care my noble scholar friend," and with that he makes his way out to the carriage with whoever wishes to come.

He asks the driver to take them to the Defalietti residence.


----------



## Xael (Apr 9, 2003)

"Coming...", Jack mumbles while going after Fealnne. "Thanks for the brandy.", he remembers to say before leaving.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2003)

McAllister thinks for a moment and says, You deal with that I'll check out the preperations for the party. Will anyone come with me?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 9, 2003)

"Good luck with your mission. Please give all the evil-doers out there a good kick in the sack from me." 

Fergus says laughing. 

"We don't want them breeding."


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

"Although I think there's more opportunity for fun at the green D's place, I'll go along with you to the ball," Keldor said to Mac with a half-scowl.  "But if I miss out on blowing someone or something up because of this, you'll owe me big time."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 10, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

Out in the stables Bob Stevenson greets you with a toothless grin.

"Evening, me sirs, not a long stop was that now? What, only two 
of ya? Well, can't say I'll miss that Mac fellow, just showing up like 
that all of a sudden. It'll stop a man's ticker all right."

He gets the carriage ready and when everybody has gotten 
themselves comfortable he asks:

"So, where are we going sirs?"

.

*Keldor 'n Mac* 

When Jack and Fealnne leave the library Fergus asks you politely 
to leave.

"...because if I am to go to the ball tonight, I'll need to finish my 
work. Damn paperwork you know. You are of course allowed to 
remain here in library as long as you like."


----------



## Keia (Apr 10, 2003)

"Okay, Mac, this is your show - I'm just the muscle.  Where to?" Keldor asked after making his goodbyes to Fergus.  He started walking out of the library and out of the guild.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

"We're heading to the Defalietti's residence my good sir," Fealnne tells Bob.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 11, 2003)

"Defalietti? Fat bald guy? His crest like a dragon and a golden 'D' 
on a green marble shield eh? Yeah, I think I know the way. No 
worries sirs, I always find my way in the end."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 11, 2003)

After a short ride to the other side of the river, Bob stops the cab 
in front of a large house, much bigger than Quincy's. On the big 
dark brown doors there you see the big green marble crest of the
Defalietti family.

"Here we are sirs."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

"Thankyou Bob," Fealnne hops out of the carriage and goes over to Defalietti's door, he waits until Jack is there with him before he knocks.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2003)

Keldor will stop by the guild requisitions and pick up whatever official insignia's, badges, etc. are necessary to go snooping around at the ball [a set for Mac as well].  Then he'll head to the stables to get a carriage to the ball.

Keldor's not walking unless he has to.


----------



## Xael (Apr 12, 2003)

Muttering the usual "thank you" to Bob, Jack hops off and goes at the door, carefully wiping dirt/dust off his clothes.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 12, 2003)

*Keldor 'n Mac* 

After you go down to the stables you are quick to realize that the
ball is being held in the Guild HQ which is on the other side of the
street from the Library. Indeed, you were there earlier before your
trip to Fergus' workplace when you saw people set up preperations
for the ball before. Indeed, the stables were further away than 
the ball itself.

.

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

When you press the doorbell it plays a song. You can hear someone 
mumbling approaching the door:

"...that annoying frickin' doorbell. One of those days I'm gonna--"

The door opens and you greeted by a wide, yet polite smile of a 
man wearing obvious servant clothes.

"-- Good evening gentlemen. What can I do for you?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 12, 2003)

Well. What do we do now?  Mac looks to Keldor. How about we see if there is any need for extra help. can you do without all your weapons for a while? Maybe just keep a dagger for safety?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2003)

"Good evening sir, we would like to speak with Mister Defalietti briefly if he has a moment. Its a matter of great importance to the Guild," Fealnne says and waits politely.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Well. What do we do now?  Mac looks to Keldor. How about we see if there is any need for extra help. can you do without all your weapons for a while? Maybe just keep a dagger for safety? *




"Heh, heh," Keldor chuckled, "Mac, I didn't realise you were that funny. . . .  Oh wait, that wasn't a joke?  My weapons, clothes, and box of fun are only leaving me after being pried from my cold, dead fingers.  And, whoever tries even that will most likely be joining me."

"We have our orders - we look around for anything suspicious, drink some alcohol, bust some heads.  Not necessarily in that order," Keldor finished.  He walked toward the Guild Ball area, avoiding people as best as he can, looking for anything suspicious.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 12, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne*

Before the servant gets the chance to responde a deep course 
voice yells from somwhere inside the house: "Butters, who is it?!"

The servant's smile disappears and he snaps back: "Sir, again, it's 
Bütser. Boot-S-errh."

An calm, yet angry response puts the servant in his place: "I said, 
who is it!"

As he retreats into his emotional shell, the servant answers: "Eh... 
these gentlemen here want to talk to you. They say it's of some 
great importance."

.

*Keldor 'n Mac*

You enter the great main hall of the Guild hall. It used to be the 
former king's throne room back when this was the royal palace, 
but the Guild has little to do with it so it's only opened a few 
times a year for occasions like these. The place is buzzing with 
activity. People are getting tables ready, setting up the facilities 
for the band, cleaning the dance floor etc. You see red capes 
(police) all over the place, casing the joint and assigning guards 
to the right places. 

Over in one corner you can see Guildmaster Ztorialim talking to 
the Dux, head of police. You notice he keeps eyeing you. Although 
you've never actually met in person, he seems to know you. Not 
surprising maybe, since he's head of the Black Dagger program.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 14, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

A big fat man walks to the door, looking very annoyed. He's holding
a newspaper in one hand and a large cigar in the other.

"Who are you? What do you want?"

.

*Keldor 'n Mac* 

After the Dux leaves Ztorialim, the Guildmaster walks over to you.
He takes a good long look at you and then says with a touch of 
worry in his voice:

"Ah, I can't say I'm overly happy to see you two here. You are usually 
followed by trouble."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2003)

"I apologise for disturbing you at this hour Mr Defalietti but we need to speak with you of a matter conerning the recent multiple homicide in the warehouse district," Fealnne says, then tests the obese man, "I trust a man of your good standing would be happy to assist the investigation."

Fealnne wears a non-threatening expression, smiling pleasantly while he waits for a response.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 14, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

He looks at you with suspicion in his eyes, full of disdain. He seems
to be contemplating his options. Finally, he decides:

"Very well, come inside."


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

"Aww Z, it's good to see you, too.  And trouble, it's never following me - I'm always following it and kicking its @ss.  The problem is - I never care to set the record straight." Keldor finished, trying the best to be respectful and quiet while saying it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 14, 2003)

*Keldor 'n Mac* 

Ztorialim ignores Keldors remarks and gets straight to the point:

"Why are you here?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

Keldor looked to Mac briefly to comment, then answered the guildmaster just as bluntly.  Keldor first made sure that there were no other ears close by.

"There's some suspicion that the murder case we are investigating is tied to the guild ball being held this evening.  We're here to review the area to corroborate the evidence and deal with any problems that may arise," Keldor said.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2003)

Fealnne follows the large man, and he talks as they walk.

"It is to my understanding that a wagon bearing the Defalietti crest was seen taking a piano away from the crime scene not long after it happened," Fealnne says coolly, "Maybe you would know the three men seen, we have descriptions of them if you need them."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry for the lack of posting. I was in the hospital]

Mac just ignores Ztorialim and pushes past him. Protection of life is a far greater thing that assuaging this moron's feelings. He says to Keldor. Mac thinks to himself about the lie he just told. All He is interested in is throwing a monkey wrench in the villens plans.


----------



## Xael (Apr 15, 2003)

Jack follows Fealnne and the man, looking around for anything unusual.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 16, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Sorry for the lack of posting. I was in the hospital]*



No worries.

*



			Mac just ignores Ztorialim and pushes past him. Protection of life is a far greater thing that assuaging this moron's feelings. He says to Keldor. Mac thinks to himself about the lie he just told. All He is interested in is throwing a monkey wrench in the villens plans.
		
Click to expand...


*"Cocky little bastard aren't you? Of course, that's a part of why I hired you."

His voice deepens and gets more menacing.

"But you should always respect your elders."


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

Keldor surpresses a chuckle. _Elders,_ he thought, _Unless there's some magic involved, I'm much older than he.  'Course, the man didn't get to be guildmaster on his age alone.  He's to be respected.  Hopefully, he'll give the okay to look the place over based on what I told him earlier - before Mac got his ire up._

Keldor stood next to Ztorialim awaiting his approval.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 17, 2003)

"Yes, let's just ignore that imbecile and you, a man closer to me in 
age and therefore obviously smarter, can tell me exactly what's 
happening."


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

"I wuold prefer you not talk down to members of the team regardless of who you are.  Because of the respect I have for you, I won't shoot you for that comment," Keldor said with a serious look in his eyes.

Keldor then answers the guildmasters question.

"There's some suspicion that the murder case we are investigating is tied to the guild ball being held this evening. We're here to review the area to corroborate the evidence and deal with any problems that may arise," Keldor said.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 17, 2003)

"Cryptic, but very well, go on your way. I have other more reliable ways to get the info I want."

He walks away.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 17, 2003)

Mac turns to Keldor with a look of relief Thank you Keldor. I had not paid attention to whom I was disrespecting when we came in. You have allowed me to save my dignity.


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

"No matter, Mac, I just figured you were intent on finding out what's going on around here.  So, let's have a look around," Keldor said.  He began to wander the ball room, looking for servants areas and where entertainers may set-up.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm going out of town for the weekend, so I won't be back until Monday.

M'okay?


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2003)

OCC: have a good weekend!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 25, 2003)

I've been so busy that I actually _forgot_ about the game 
when I came back. I feel so ashamed!

*AHEM* 

.

*Jack 'n Fealnne*

Defalietti leads you to his trophy room full of trophies for hunting
and pod racing. He sits down in a large comfortable leather chair, 
but does not invite you to sit down. Still, there are other similar
chairs in the room, opposite Defalietti.

He takes a puff of his cigar and asks, frowning:
"So, lets cut to the chase, what is it you want to know?"

.

*Keldor 'n Mac* 

There are two door which the various servants seem to use mostly,
one set behind the stage where the band is setting up their 
equipment and another which seem to lead to the kitchen.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 26, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

Defalietti gnaws on his cigar:
"You say this has something to do with those dead Harrgards? I 
can't say I mourn any of those gnomes much, heh."


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2003)

"Well," Keldor said to Mac, "The stage area and the stage door seem as good a place as any to look for the piano and those others.  Then will look through the kitchens."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 26, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Well," Keldor said to Mac, "The stage area and the stage door seem as good a place as any to look for the piano and those others.  Then will look through the kitchens." *




You check the stage door. I'll check the stage area. Mac said in reply. Mac will check the stage and will also make sure to check if there is a trap door that may be there to raise and lower instruments to the stage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

Fealnne doesn't sit down, but remains standing

"If you say so, Mr. Defalietti. What is your connection with the piano? It was taken from the scene of the crime in a wagon bearing your crest," he states bluntly.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 28, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

"Piano? I beg your pardon. I know nothing of any pianos. I've 
never been a big fan of music. Anyway, a wagon bearing my crest 
says nothing. I have many wagons and cabs, double digits at 
least. I have very little to do with them on day and day basis. 
Have a question conserning my carriages, talk to the stable boy 
or something."

.

*Mac*

There is no trap door. The band looks at you strangely. One of 
the players walks up to you and asks:

"Uh... is there something I can help you with?"

.

*Keldor* 

You open the stage door which leads to hallway. Two men stand 
in the hallway smoking.

"Eh, what... eh?!"


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2003)

> You open the stage door which leads to hallway. Two men stand in the hallway smoking.
> 
> "Eh, what... eh?!"




"Grrr . . what'd ya mean, what?  The nerve of some people not letting me smoke in the ball room," Keldor says pulling his cigar out and putting it in his mouth.  "That happen to you guys, too?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 28, 2003)

"Well, not today. We learn from experience. We were afraid you might be the boss. Heh."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 29, 2003)

Is there going to be a piano here tonight? Mac asks the Band.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 29, 2003)

Fealnne appears unimpressed.

"Tis an ignorant man who is unaware of what goes on under his own nose. Should a stable boy be better informed than his master I would be quite surprised.

"Nonetheless, one would hope you'd keep better track of your employees, yes? You may know the three men wanted for questioning," Fealnne does his best to describe the pod racer, the gnome, and their lumbering assistant who was capable of lifting the piano on his own.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 29, 2003)

[Some good ole' double postin' fun!]


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 29, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

"It's not one of my worries, you see, I pay people to worry about 
stuff like that for me. I own many things. I am one of the richest 
people in the Union. I can't be expected to know everything 
about everything I own. The stable boy, although I imagine Dirk 
would dislike to be called a boy, which is why I do, takes care of 
the stables and everything related to the stables, including the 
wagons. It's mostly used by my servants and other employees. I 
have a carriage of my own, which is strictly used by me that ole' 
Butters here takes care of for me.

"As for the men you described, it rings no bells. The gnome 
sounds like any other gnome. Can't stand those filthy buggers, 
nearly as bad as the orcs, or those Gromnburgians. The big guy 
might be a troll y'know, sounds like one, there are a couple in the 
city, although you don't get many here in the New World. I kinda 
like trolls, they're maybe not terribly smart, but they're fairly 
honourable, loyal y'know, do as they're told."

.

*Mac* 

"A piano? Not really... well do have this thing, not technically a 
piano but..."

He shows you a small piano-looking thing. He presses some of 
the keys which produce a loud high-pitched sound, not as 
elegant as a real piano.

"Pianos are not very handy if you have to move them around you 
see. Why do you ask?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 30, 2003)

*Keldor* 

The hallway stretches on for a while, but then takes a turn to the right. There are two doors apart from the one you entered through (see map, below).


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2003)

Keldor will ask the smokers what's down this way, while lighting up his own cigar.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 30, 2003)

"What? There? Nothing important. The hallway stretched through 
the entire palace to the back entrance. You can enter this hallway 
from pretty much anywhere on this level. What, you're new?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2003)

"Not new enough," Keldor replied with a grin and a puff of smoke.  He works on brightening the end of his cigar - a sign that he may soon be using it for something else.  _I hate nosy people . . . _ he thought.

Keldor peeked out the door (to the ballroom), and looked back to the smokers as though he's got a secret.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2003)

Fealnne mentally rolls his eyes and responds.

"Well then, thankyou for your... assistance. Might I ask where I would find Dirk at this point in time?" he asks.

If a servant offers to lead the way he'll follow.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 1, 2003)

"I have no idea. Ask Butters. BUTTERS! Come here!"

The butler rolls his eyes as he enters the room.
"It's Bütser, sir, Bütser. What do you want?"

Defalietti explains to Bütser what he's supposed to do and Bütser 
leads you outside, through the back door. There is an closed muddy 
field there, where you find the Servant Quarters, the Garage and 
the stables. The only way into the streets is closed by a set of 
large steel gates.

First he leads you to the stables, which is relatively empty. There
are about eight horses there, but the size of the stables implies 
that there are usually more.

When not finding Dirk there, he takes you to the garage, which is
full of wagons, cabs and carriages of all types and sizes. There are
even a couple of mechanical wagons, although it seems it's been 
a while since they were last used. Somewhere inside a dirty man
is fixing a wheel. He is tall, about middle aged, with a large pink scar
running down his face, from the right side of his forehead, across 
his broken nose and onto his left cheek.

"Hey, Bootser, what do you need?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2003)

"Dirk, we have some questions regarding the recent incident in the warehouse district. Could you perhaps spare a moment to help us?" Fealnne asks politely.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 1, 2003)

"Yeah, sure. Now, what warehouse incident would that be?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2003)

"The mass murder of course," Fealnne raises an eyebrow, being unaware of any other incidents in the warehouse district.

"Nonetheless we believe that a wagon from here was used to transport a piano from the crime scene directly after the incident happened. Three individuals are wanted for questioning, they were seen leaving the warehouse with the piano. A male human in podracing attire, a male gnome and we think a troll. Have you seen a group like that, or have any members of it come to you about borrowing a cart?" Fealnne asks.

Fealnne will give descriptions as best he can if asked.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 1, 2003)

"Eh... Phil was talking about something like that at lunch today. He 
didn't exactly describe a troll though. Ha ha. Just like a youngster 
like Phil to colour his stories a bit. Bootser, can you get Phil, I think 
he's inside with his missis'."

The butler nods and leaves to get this 'Phil'.

"A mass murder eh? I tell ya, these streets ain't safe anymore. Not 
that they ever were terribly so, mind you, but ya always knew 
who did it an' why. No need for no investigatin'."

Shortly, Bütser returns, followed by a young half dressed man.

"Oy! What is this Dirk. Me was busy!"

Dirk frowns at Phil so that his pink scar turns white:
"Shut it boy. Tell the man here what you told us this morning."

Phil hesitates, but Dirk keeps pushing him, so he spills:
"Oh allright. Last night, Krueger woke me up in the middle of the 
night to get a cart going, y'know. This is odd, because it's usually 
Dirk people get for help, but anyway,  I readied one of the cabs, 
y'know, but then that's not what he wanted. He wanted a 
wagon. So I did a wagon. Then he asked me drive him to one of 
the worker wards, north-eastern I think. He gave me a piece of 
paper with the address. When there, it was like this small tower 
y'know, some guys were waiting for him. A some guy, a gnome 
an' this really creepy fellow. Like this enormous ghoul or 
something. But anyway, he gave me two tenners an' all an' told 
me to get lost. I mean, two whole tenners, I was with me missas' 
celebrating right now."

Bütser rolls his eyes:
"Well, you certainly weren't making tea, that's for sure. Oh, do you 
really think Krueger has anything to do with this. He's such a nice 
fellow, that man."


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 1, 2003)

*Keldor* 

"Ah, so... you're with security then... eh? Well, we better get back."

After getting a nod of agreement from his partner, the smokers leave.


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2003)

Keldor will go from door to door in this corridor checking for people or potential problems.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 2, 2003)

Fealnne nods while listening intently to the others.

"Thankyou for that, its exactly what we needed to hear," Fealnne says gratefully, "Could I get an address for Krueger off you if possible? And can you remember the address of that tower? Actually, do you still have that piece of paper around somewhere?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 2, 2003)

Dirk:
"Well, Krueger lives here during the pod racing season. He's 
mister D's number one star racer. He's from Kentaari. He actually 
stayed here a bit longer that usual after the season ended when 
you think about it, but we haven't seen him since yesterday. I 
think he was going home. Bootser, do you know?"

Bütser:
"He left this morning. Although he said he had some unfinished 
thing to take care of before he left. I did not inquire what."

Phil on the other hand runs back to his apartment and gets his 
jacket and digs up the piece of paper with the address on and 
hands it to Fealnne.

The note says: 34th Weed street.


----------



## Xael (May 2, 2003)

Jack wakes up from his apparent torpor and checks his pocket watch. "I think we still may have time to check the address out before the show. Maybe we can even find this Krueger there."

OOC: Sorry that I've been so quiet, but it seems that Fealnne can just say everything that Jack could. Just tagging along at the moment. Still alive and kicking though.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 3, 2003)

Fealnne continues nodding, soaking up the information.

"Thanks again for your help, we may see you some time in the future should we need your assistance again," Fealnne says with a bow, "Good evening."

Fealnne nods to Jack's suggestion as he goes back out to the carriage.

"Here please driver," Fealnne says and hands him the note.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 3, 2003)

Bob the driver takes a good long look at the note.

"34th Weed Street? Where's that again... down in the workers 
wards somewhere ain't it?"

He digs up a map of the city.

"You know which ward it's in? North-eastern eh? Wait a bit... oh, 
here it is. It'll take a while to get down there."


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 4, 2003)

*Mac*

You notice a man clothed in a familar black uniform standing in 
the entrance to the ballroom. He signals you to approach him.

.

*Keldor*

Room 1 leads to the huge kitchen. It is full of busy people making 
getting dinner ready. You notice nothing you'd usually think is out 
of the ordinary for a kitchen. Nobody seems to notice you or at 
least pay you any interest. No piano.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 4, 2003)

Fealnne turns to Jack.

"Think we have the time?" he asks.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

Keldor heads down the hall.  He'll look to the left hallway before checking the door in front of him.


----------



## Xael (May 5, 2003)

Jack nods to Fealnne. "I think we do, and it would be pretty pointless to go at the ball yet anyway. We couldn't do anything that Keldor and Mac can't already."


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 5, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

The Guild clocktower chimes ten times. Two full hours until the ball.

.

*Keldor* 

To see what you see see attached map.

The room at the end of the hallway is a storage, full of boxes of 
candles, matches, lamps, oil, nails etc.

There is another identical door to the room in the far corner.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Sighing, Keldor makes his way through the storage room to the door on the far side, inspecting it for anything unusual (traps, locked, etc.).  Keeping his cigar well-lit, Keldor opens the clasps on his holsters allowing easier access to his weapons.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 5, 2003)

The door leads to another hallway.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Noting to himself that he has yet to look down that hallway, Keldor returned throughthe storage room (grumbling all of the way) and turned right, heading down the hall.

"I'm too #$@)# old to be !(#!@ running all over !#(%#$ places," Keldor said under his breath.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 5, 2003)

*Mac* 

The darkly clad stranger gets tired of waiting for you and walks 
over to the the stage. He hands you a plain silver dagger wrapped 
in black silk cloth. 

"I am have a message for you  and your fellow agents from 
Commander Incognito. You are too meet him at the north-east 
riverdock. He has something to show you. Only one of you will be 
needed."


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 5, 2003)

What you find is one more damn hallway, near identical to the one you just abandoned.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 5, 2003)

"Quite right," Fealnne replies to Jack, "In that case driver we're heading to that address, thankyou."


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 5, 2003)

"Alllright me sirs."

The carriage starts moving.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

"Grumble, grumble. Should had the boy go walking these halls. Rassin, sassin, grumble grumble," Keldor continued as he walked down the hall.  He turn right at the hallway and went to the first door on the left.  There, he inspected the door, then opened it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 7, 2003)

My posting might be a little sporadic the next couple of days. 
Y'know, exams. I will try to post daily though. 

*Keldor*

Eh, I'm not sure what room you're attacking now. I think I'll 
assign numbers to those doors or something 

.

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

After a long trip, the carriage finally stops in one of the shadier 
districts of the Worker Wards, outside the address. It's like a 
mini-tower. Your first thought is that it's a converted old red cape 
surveilance tower. Indeed, you can see the marks from where 
the crest has been removed above the door.

Not many people are out this time of night. You see a man from
a neighbourhood building dumping trash in a compose heap 
located between the two building. He eyes you, but minds his 
own business.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 7, 2003)

The tower:


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

Door directly north of the storage room


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 8, 2003)

Mac takes the dagger, I will go. Mac heads for the riverdock. His nature would be that he would not tell anyone where he is going.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 8, 2003)

*Keldor* 

The door is locked. You notice that the doors to rooms 2-6 look 
fancier than the ones to this room and the storage room.

.

*Mac* 

Down at the riverdock a large team of Guild 'grunts' are trying to 
drag some big and heavy metallic object from the filthy river.

Standing by, cloaked in shadows, Commander Incognito watches
the preceedings closely. 


Incognito:
"I heard that you were looking for a large piano. Maybe something 
like this?"

The grunts have finally gotten the object onto dry land. It's a 
large organ.

Incognito:
"It's a automobot. A clockwork instrument that plays itself. You are 
supposed to be able to program whatever song you like into it. 
Very expensive. Only available in Harrgard design.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

OOC: I won' be able to post here till this evening.  My work PC doesn't update pictures when I refresh.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 8, 2003)

Allrighty 

.

East Hallway:


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 8, 2003)

Interesting commander. There is a small device that will be used instead of the piano at the ball tonight. I assume it is a smaller version of this monstrocity. Can we get any clues off the piano? Mac actualy looks interested for a change. Those who know him know he typicaly has a far away look in his eyes. he does not have that now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2003)

Fealnne hops out of the carriage and paces up to the door of the tower. He knuckles rap sharply upon the door before he waits beside the doorway.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

Keldor will look down either hall, then pull his tools and work on the lock on the door to #1.  Once its unlocked, Keldor will knock on the door, say "Anybody home?", then open it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 10, 2003)

*Keldor* 

It's a fairly simple lock so you are able to open it with ease. As 
you knock there is no response. When you open the door a wave 
of annoyance hits you as realize that the room is full of office 
supplies.

.

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

Nobody seems to be at home. After you've spent a few minutes
knocking and thumping the door the neighbour you noticed before 
calls out to you.

Neighbour:
"Your lookin' fer Doctor Magnus?"

.

*Mac* 

Incognito:
We haven't found any major clues, no. But forensics should be 
able to pick something up. Of course, that'll take days so I don't 
see that helping you out a a lot. I do find it interesting that 
someone would just throw this away. I mean, this is an 
expensive piece of machinery. You'd make quite a buck in the 
black market."

It looks like the 'grunts' have found something and they call out 
to you to look at it. As you approach you notice a large shield 
attached to the side of the instrument. The crest of the Dracani 
Dynasty. The Union's major New World rival.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 10, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> [BIt looks like the 'grunts' have found something and they call out
> to you to look at it. As you approach you notice a large shield
> attached to the side of the instrument. The crest of the Dracani
> Dynasty. The Union's major New World rival. [/B]




Well that's too obvious not to be a trick. I think I better research the Dracani Dynasty and the Union's connections in the field of Harmonics.  Mac seems pleased at this, Is there any way you could have the Orc look into this while I'm on my way to meet back up with Keldor? 

[OOC: Please forgive me. I have not had the time to read the thread so far and have no idea what the technology level is on this world. are there phones?]


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 10, 2003)

No phones. Yet, anyway.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2003)

Fealnne looks to the neighbour and smiles.

"Yes actually, we are. Can you help us?" he asks politely.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 10, 2003)

"Well, he's not home. He went out earlier this evening. Me and me 
missus always notice when he leaves because of that foul stench 
that fills the air every time he opens that door."


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2003)

Keldor will follow the same procedures as with room #1 on the remaining rooms.  At each door, he will listen and search prior to checking the door to see if its locked.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2003)

"Hmm, thank you for your help," Fealnne replies, then turns to Jack, "Any experience with picking locks?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 11, 2003)

Mac will go back to find Keldor.


----------



## Xael (May 12, 2003)

"Why, I just might have", Jack ansvers while digging his pockets for his tools. "This might take a while...", he mumbles as he starts picking the lock.

OOC: Take 20.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 12, 2003)

*Keldor* 

There's a golden plaque bolted to Room #2's door. The name 
"Jonas Quinn" followed by "Managing Director of Inport/Export" 
is engraved into the plate.

When you knock there's a response: "Yes? Who's there? Come in."

.

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

It's a good lock and it takes some time for it to give, but with a 
satisfying 'click' the door springs open. A terrible stench welcomes
you, gnawing at every sense like acid. The ground floor is full of
every kind of barrels and crates, small and big, full of every kind
of chemicals and junk. Embalming fluids, scarp metal, even a 
barrel full of thunderstone. Some of these things seem to be quite
expensive.

There are two small sets of frail wooden stairs. one leading upwards
and the other downwards.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2003)

Fealnne unslings his rifle and holds it level as he goes into the building. 

"I have the sneaking suspicion we're going to find dead people here, but not much else other than all these barrels," he says, giving the room a quick search if the coast is clear.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *Keldor
> 
> When you knock there's a response: "Yes? Who's there? Come in."*




"Security," Keldor said as he opened the door.  His eyes scanned the room around the person within briefly before addressing the person.  Keldor will then look at the person. 

"Mr. Quinn?  Sorry to disturb you, just checking the building," Keldor reported.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 13, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

The coast seems clear. There is nothing remarkably interesting on 
this floor except the barrels.

.

*Keldor* 

It's an office you see. Just a ordinary office. Mr. Quinn is just a 
typical Guild bureocrat. The office is large, full of all kinds of file 
cabinets, while still being able to be somewhat easy on the eyes.

Quinn:
"Don't worry about me. Just working late. I'll be gone before the 
ball. I'm just finishing this."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 13, 2003)

"Hmm, I vote upstairs," Fealnne says, gazing at the ceiling.

If Jack agrees they heads upstairs, but if Jack wants to go downstairs thats where they'll go.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 13, 2003)

The second floor seems to be where Magnus lives. The smell is 
not as bad in here and the place seems generally pretty tidy. A 
thunderstone generator sits in one corner dead and quiet, besides 
him a small bucket of thunderstone. There is a large set of shelves
full of all kinds of books, mostly scientific. Book on anatomy, 
steamtech, automobots, chemicals and all other kinds of stuff.

There is one other set of stairs in the room that leads to a trapdoor 
in the ceiling. Most probably to the look-out at the top of the tower.
The door is rusted, it doesn't look like it's used much.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 13, 2003)

Upstairs:


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

Keldor will follow the same procedures as with the last room (room #2) on the remaining rooms (3,4,5,6). At each door, he will listen and search prior to checking the door to see if its locked.


----------



## Xael (May 13, 2003)

"Hmm... Nothing really out of ordinary here. Except that this guy has a poor taste for apartments. How can one live in this smell?", Jack says when they have arrived to the second floor.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 16, 2003)

*Keldor* 

On the next door (room 3) there's another golden plaque:

Sam Carter 
Trade Licence Administrator

When you knock, there's no response and the door is locked.

Jonas Quinn then steps out of his office and locks the door. 
He nods politely as he walks by you down the hallway.


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2003)

Keldor will "Harumpf" politely as Quinn makes his way by Keldor.  Then he will walk a short ways tailing Quinn, to be sure nothing is up.

If nothing is, he will return to door #3 and unlock it, taking a look inside.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2003)

"Blech, it'd be impossible for any refined person to tolerate this," Fealnne replies to Jack's query.

Jack slings his rifle back over his shoulder and inspects the chest first.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 17, 2003)

*Keldor 'n Mac* 

Keldor follows him down the hallway all the way to the exit outside. 
Quinn eyes him a few times, drooling puzzlement out of all holes.
When he's outside, he hails a cab and drives off, eyeing Keldor 
one last time. Just then another cab carrying Mac stops in front of
the Guild HQ. As Mac steps out the two of you notice each other.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 17, 2003)

*Jack'n Fealnne* 

The chest is full of clothes, couple of candles, a bottle of brandy. 

Normal house stuff.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2003)

Fealnne rolls his eyes at the trunk of everyday items.

"I mean, you'd expect it to be full of heads or something with a smell like that lingering," he says and goes up the stairs to the roof.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 18, 2003)

There's nothing remarkable on the roof. You get a good view over this part of the city.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Keldor looked at Mac, taking a double take.

"Weren't you supposed to be looking around in the ballroom and music area?" asked Keldor. "What're ya doing back here?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 19, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

You hear the front door slamming shut.

Somebody's home.


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2003)

Jack freezes for a second, then sprints to the roof. "Somebody just came back, and I'm not really interested at chatting with him when he's got a reason to shoot us on sight.", Jack says to Fealnne. He then glances down from the roof, standing on the edge. "I'm going down, you coming?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 20, 2003)

"Of course," Fealnne says, "I'll take point."

Fealnne goes down ahead of Jack, raising his rifle to his shoulder in anticipation of a possible fight.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 20, 2003)

Wait... what are you guys gonna do?


----------



## Xael (May 20, 2003)

Jack glances at Fealnne and then speaks again: "I meant that in *jumping* down. I've got a spell to get us down safely. Then we can just knock on the front door and avoid all uhh... legality disagreements."

OOC: The idea is to jump down and cast feather fall (Note: before we hit the ground).


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 20, 2003)

"Oh... hehe, small misunderstanding on my part, sorry, lets go," Fealnne says, slightly embarassed.

He slings his rifle back over his shoulder then stands on the edge next to Jack.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 24, 2003)

The Guild clock chimes elleven times. One hour until the ball.


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2003)

Well, crap, Mac don't just stand there, help me search the rest of these frelling rooms," Keldor said, exasperatedly.  Keldor will make his way back to where he was and search the next room (#4 I think).


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2003)

"Okay, we jump on three... 

...one... 

...two... 

...three.", Jack says and hops off on three and casts _Feather Fall_ on himself and Fealnne when off the roof.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 24, 2003)

You fall softly onto the ground below.

The neighbour you chatted with earlier looks at you stunned.

"I... uh... whoah."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2003)

Fealnne gives a little bow to the neighbour and raises his finger to his lips in a request for the neighbour to be quiet. He then calmly knocks upon the door of the tower again, but keeps one hand on his revolver, just in case.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 25, 2003)

Someone yells from inside:
"Who is it?!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2003)

"The capes," Fealnne replies, "We need to ask you a few questions concerning some local disturbances. Could you give us a moment of your time?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 25, 2003)

Long silence.

"Just a minute."

A much longer silence.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 27, 2003)

And the silence continues.

Noone opens the door. In fact, you have heard no sounds coming 
from the house for quite some time. As you keep on banging on 
the door, there are no further responses.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2003)

Fealnne hurries around behind the tower, if he doesn't spot anything or anyone he'll return to the front and see if the door's locked. If it isn't he goes inside, rifle at hand.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 28, 2003)

There is no back door.

The front door is locked.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

"Hmm, I guess this is your que, I've got no experience with locks," Fealnne says.


----------



## Xael (May 28, 2003)

Jack grumbles a bit before proceeding to open the lock again. "Watch out for that guy, I don't want to be shot in the back - or enywhere else for that matter - while playing with this damn door."

OOC: Take 20 again...


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

"Fear not, I have you covered," Fealnne says bringing the rifle to his shoulder, readying himself to fire as soon as the door opens.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 28, 2003)

Again, the door swings open.

What greets you is the exact same room as before with one 
signifant change. Flapping around on the floor is a group of dozen or so chickens.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

Fealnne hurries downstairs this time.


----------



## Xael (May 28, 2003)

"Goddamnit...", Jack curses and runs after Fealnne, drawing his revolver while at it. He also instructs Henry to stay at the room, hide, and keep watch.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Well, crap, Mac don't just stand there, help me search the rest of these frelling rooms," Keldor said, exasperatedly.  Keldor will make his way back to where he was and search the next room (#4 I think). *




Keldor and Mac will continue from there to the other rooms, searching for anyone or anything out of the ordinary.  Closer tothe time of the ball, Keldor will ask Mac to make a final sweep of the ball room area before both he and Mac were confined tothe back areas.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 29, 2003)

*Keia* 

I was waiting for Mac to do something, but it seems Argent has dropped out, so I'll fast-forward a bit. 







Rooms 4-6 are all similar offices. Everybody's gone home and  you 
nothing that strikes you as particularly interesting. As you check 
out the West Hallway you see that the rooms there seem to be 
similar types of bureocratic nests. Desk, shelves and file cabinets.

.

*Jack 'n Fealnne*

As the two of you dash through the group of chicken Jack accidently 
kicks one (we presume). The chicken explodes, showering bird guts
and small metal spikes. 

*Jack:* A spike shoots just by your head and you feel the 
wind of two others as they shoot by your back. One strikes you 
straight into your left leg (dmg=4), you stumble and you 
fall violently onto you face. 

*Fealnne:* The explosion seems to have triggered a chain 
reaction as the chickens start to explode one by one, showering 
spikes all over the room. As you dodge one spike slices itself 
through your shoulder and nails you to the wall (dmg=7). By sheer 
luck, you are not hit again as the wall gets showered by the 
spikes.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

Keldor, in annoyance more than anything else, started to stomp up the stairs to the 2nd floor.  Then, his natural instincts overtook his mood and Keldor quietly ascended the remaining steps, searching room by room.

Then, it was off to the basements. _Don't think about it, just do your job,_ Keldor thought.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2003)

Fealnne cries out as a spike impales his shoulder. He checks himself for any other spikes, relieved to find none he looks over to his friend.

"You ok?" he asks, wincing while trying to remove the spike from himself, "This guys a nasty one. Ruined my work suit.

Fealnne recomposes himself, and continues down the stairs, a little more carefully though.


----------



## Xael (May 30, 2003)

"Alive and kicking... ...or at least the former.", Jack mumbles while he removes the spike from his leg. He then proceeds to hop after Fealnne.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 30, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

As you climb down the steps to the cellar the foul smell gets even worse than before. You feel like you 
need to puke. You can see the tainted bits of air floating around, like myst in old horror movies. This 
seems to be a surgery. A bloodstained operation room stands on one large iron leg in the middle of the 
room, surrounded by shelves full of chemicles, surgical tools and weird lookin' alien organs kept in jars. 
In the corner under the stairs there's fence, imprisoning two chickens, eating corn, oblivious of the fates 
of their brethren. In the west wall there's a heavy iron door. You notice that's it's not completely closed 
shut. It also seems to be the main source of the horrid inhuman smell.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 2, 2003)

Fealnne slings his rifle over his shoulder and carefully makes his way overt to the slightly open door. Finding one bad experience thus far one too many he takes a close look at the door before attempting to open it. Obviously he won't open the door if it appears to be trapped.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry for not posting sooner, but two teeth were pulled out of me 
yesterday and it hurts too much to think and be creative. I'll just 
write as much as I can  while these painkillers I'm eating reach 
their peak of efficiency. 

.

*Keldor*

While you investigate the 2nd floor, Mac runs up to the 3rd. 
Neither of you find anything interesting. The 2nd floor is mainly 
the haven of the servants and lower Guild officials, the ones 
that don't have a home of their own. Here are also located the 
guest wing, for visiting diplomats and officials from other cities in 
the Union or foreign governments. There is some activity, but 
nothing that's not expected.

The 3rd floor is the place where all the real Guild action take 
place. This is the part of the HQ you know best, as the offices of 
the Project are located along with the other small Guild programs
(the larger ones, like the Capes, have HQs of their own). Here's 
also the private offices of all the Guildmasters as well as their 
council room. There's one set of stairs, the ones that lead up into 
the Clock Tower. The floor is nearly completely empty. Only a few 
familiar faces in some of the offices, but noone that shouldn't be 
there.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 5, 2003)

Allright, I'm back. Let's get this goin' again! 

.

*Jack 'n Fealnne*

The door, which is void of any traps, leads to the sewer system. The sewer, void of 
any illumination, stretches out into the darkness. By the right side of the door, you 
notice a lever. As you pull it the sewer is flooded by light, which reveals a small storing 
space, filled with more crates. Again, not filled with anything of particular interest. To 
your left there is something that looks like a garage. It's floors and walls are covered 
in metal plates, and tools and mechanical parts are all over the room. There is an large weird 
boat/cart hybrid full of more crates and barrels. You can see that another like it stood 
besides it but was pulled away in a hurry, because of dark skid marks in the floor. 
Between the skid marks are large messy foot prints, whatever pulled the cart-thingy 
seems to have been humanoid. To the left there are large double door, wide open. You 
can tell that they are usually locked, because a large set of chains and a lock hang from 
their handles. 

You hear female whimpering from inside the room.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 5, 2003)

The Sewer Thingy:


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2003)

Fealnne hurries to where to whimpering is coming from, but keeps his rifle raised.


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

Keldor scans through the second floor, looking for anything unusual or out of place - anything that gets the hairs on the back of his neck raised.

If he doesn't find anything, he'll look to the stairs to see if any go to a basement of the guildhall, perhaps where trash in dumped etc.


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2003)

Jack follows Fealnne, revolver ready.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 6, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

As you approach the whimpering room, it's function becomes 
appearant. Out of the blood stained floor rises a large wire-frame
cabinet full of ice and humanoid bodyparts. As you enter, two 
operation tables, similar to the one in the cellar, come into view.

A large humanoid figure lies on one of the tables, sobbing. It 
looks as it has been stabled together from many misc bodyparts,
 the head being a human female.

"aLoNe aLL aLoNe leFt mE aLoNe..."

She/It doesn't seem to have noticed you yet.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 7, 2003)

As you get closer to the monstrosity, she/it notices you and screams 
out in rage. She leaps at Fealnne and smashes him against the wall, 
taking the air out of him. Fortunately, air is all he looses as he soaks 
the force of the impact without any signifiant damage.

Then the huge terror of stabled flesh turns his attention to Jack, dull 
and dead rage in it's eyes...


----------



## Xael (Jun 8, 2003)

"Oh, goddamnit...", Jack shouts and tries to back off from the beast. He fires his revolver, if he's moderately sure he shoudn't hit Fealnne.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2003)

Fealnne picks himself up, and noticing the thing's attention is on Jack, takes a shot at the creature, aiming for where it would likely hurt most.

[ooc: sneak attack ]


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 10, 2003)

*Jack* 

You fire and hit, the bullet burrows itself deep into the monster's 
torso with a satisfying meaty sound effect (damage 9). Despite a splash 
of blood-like goo that spreads itself all over you the monster 
does not seem to take much notice of the injury except a brief 
hesitation.

.

*Fealnne* 

Seizing the moment of hesitation, you send a bullet with you 
powerful rifle straight through the back of his skull. The bullet 
goes straight through, exploding through the top of his head 
(damage 16) spraying more goo over Jack.

.

The monster takes a few disoriented steps before collapsing 
against the wall in front of it, just barely giving Jack time to dodge 
out of the way. It does not fall down, but lies against the wall.

It gives a growl and then jumps around, the skull completely 
gone above the eyes. It drools. Somehow... it looks more stupid 
now then before.

It races into Fealnne, crushing him against the wall (damage 6) .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 10, 2003)

Fealnne becomes reaquainted with the wall he thought he'd left.

"Oof," he says, thinking he feels a rib break, "Just die, you cursed meat puppet!"

He wheezes as he says this though, and draws his dagger to attack the creature with it, seeing as his rifle is too big for up-close-and-personal moments such as this.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 11, 2003)

*Fealnne* 

With a quick strike under the ribcase with your dagger (damage 4) 
you get 'it' to release you and you fall to the floor. The monster 
stumbles bacward disoriented.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2003)

When the opportunity arises Fealnne will drop his dagger and draw his revolver from behind his back, firing at the monstrosity if it is not too close, otherwise he'll take another swing at it with the dagger.


----------



## Xael (Jun 11, 2003)

Jack steps closer and proceeds to (supposedly) execute the thing with his revolver.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 11, 2003)

Simultaneously you fire you guns at the injured monster (total damage 17) 
and the impact of the bullets as they enter it's torso knocks it off
balance and it falls backward to the floor with a loud thud.

There it lies, still alive (it seems), but barely moving. It gives a hurt
whimper as sticky blood-like goo leaking from it's wound forms a
puddle beneath it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 12, 2003)

It tries to stand up, but slips in it's own goo.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 12, 2003)

Fealnne empties the last five rounds in his revolver into the monster.

"Put it out of its misery," he says, "Certainly a tortured existence that needed to be ended."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 12, 2003)

And it is silent.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 12, 2003)

*Keldor* 



> While you investigate the 2nd floor, Mac runs up to the 3rd.
> Neither of you find anything interesting. The 2nd floor is mainly
> the haven of the servants and lower Guild officials, the ones
> that don't have a home of their own. Here are also located the
> ...




The Basement too is fairly inactive, even surprisingly so, seeing 
that they keep all the booze here. Only a couple of servants 
carrying crates of wine up the stairs. The tunnels over to the 
Library and Stables have been closed for security reasons, the 
Capes guarding the entrances look at you suspiciously.

.

The Guild Tower Clock chimes twelve times, the party's about to 
start. As you return to the main level, you can see that a great
bunch of the guests have already arrived. The hallways you were 
searching through previously have closed off by Capes.

.

Keia, I am here officially apolagizing for not being able to make 
the whole search interesting enough. Sorry. It's dull.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 12, 2003)

[ooc: it's understandable though, searches like that could be quite boring really IRL]

Fealnne groans as he picks his rifle and dagger back up and reloads his firearms. 

"Well, not quite beneficial for one's health to go toe-to-toe with an angry pile of sewn-together meat chunks," he wheezes, "You wouldn't be carrying a potion of some sort would you? I could pay you back next pay-day. Dunno if I could continue our pursuit otherwise."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2003)

[OOC: Don't worry about it.  It had to be done, andI didn't have a problem doing it] 

Keldor, both frustrated and relieved that he did not find anything unusual, made his way back to the back entrance for a final once over.  Then, he returned to Mac, and said, "Well, what's the plan?  Do we hang around here looking to stop something that may happen or move the search to the streets for more clues?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 12, 2003)

Mac takes a moment to think things through before coming with an suggestion:
I say you take a good look over the main hall and I'll look over the street. In ten minutes we meet again and change places. One might see something another would miss.


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2003)

"Fair enough, let's do it.  I wouldn't know where to start looking for the others anyway - they know where we are," Keldor told Mac as Keldor headed into the main hall.  Keldor tried to stay by the edges of the main hall and out of sight of most of the people in the hall.  

_Act like a servant and people look through you as though you're not there,_ Keldor thought.  _Though I'm not exactly servant material, the concept is still the same._


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2003)

"I agree, but where the hell is the goddamn doctor?", Jack says while trying to wipe the goo off himself.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 15, 2003)

*Keldor* 

After ten minutes of blending into the background and not seeing
anything of interest, you head outside to meet with Mac. Mac isn't
where you scheduled to meet. Allright, that's ok. He's completly 
unable to be punctual. Still, another ten minutes later, he's yet to
show up.

.

*Jack 'n Fealnne*

Suddenly a horrible high frequensy sound tears through your 
senses, as if someone is scraping the inside of your skull with a
metal wire. Everything around you becomes fuzzy...dark...distant...

You both fall into unconsciousness.


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

Keldor looked around suspiciously - it was normal for Mac to not be punctual, but another thing entirely for him not to show up at all.

Keldor worked his way to the shadows, drank a bit from his vest flask (to calm the nerves and to prepare for serious work), and pulled one of his revolvers.  Then, he started scouting around . . . from the shadows.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2003)

*roleplays unconscious* 

Fealnne twitches.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 16, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

Slowly and painfully you creep back into consciousness. Your ears 
hurt like hell. You are not tied up, or have been relieved of your 
weapons or anything and you are still in the sewer storage. Just,
on the floor and hurting.

You hear a voice from the garage. It's deep, yet whiny. Definately 
a gnome. He sounds hysterical:
"They're here! They're on to us!"

You hear another voice, a more calm and serious one, totally in 
control. The voice sounds odd though, kinda like he's talking 
through a metal pipe:
"Who? If I may ask. Pull yourself together. Who are they? "

"They introduced themselves as capes, but they don't look like no 
stinkin' capes. For one, no freakin' red cape and two, they look 
too clean!"

"Hmmm. Perhaps some of Ztorialim's men? Get rid of the 
bodies at once. Send the machine to us at once. "

"I already sent Jack with the cart earlier, as soon as they arrived. 
They are dangerous I tell you. Dangerous. They killed poor Jane. I 
was sure she'd be able to take care of anyone. But I knocked them 
out with the singin' box."

"What?! They aren't dead?!? You didn't kill them! Kill 
them now!!!"

"But... but... I-- *GASP* I think they're waking up... oh my..."

"YOU _STUPID_ GNOME!!! "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2003)

Fealnne hurriedly gets up, rifle in his grip. He takes a moment to look for cover he can crouch behind, then readies himself to fire at the next thing which moves from where the voices are coming from.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 16, 2003)

The voices come from the entrance to the garage. In the entrance
stands a frightened and foul-looking gnome, with a crystal ball in
his hands. He looses his grip on the ball which drops down to the 
floor and shatters.

"P-p-p-please d-don't k-k-kill me... please...."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2003)

Fealnne rolls his eyes and struggles to stand up.

"Your efforts to kill us have certainly been commendable. Now though it would appear the right time to arrest you, yes?" Fealnne says, and slings his rifle over his shoulder before drawing his revolver, "Standard procedure thanks. Face down on floor, hands behind head."

If the gnome complies Fealnne carries out the arrest and escorts him outside.

"I'll keep an eye on this guy if you want to finish searching the place," Fealnne says to Jack, "Anything you want to inform or warn us about in here, Mr Gnome?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 16, 2003)

Jack shakes his head to clear his mind, and also aims his revolver towards the gnome. "What... ...singing... ...box?", he says with a very serious tone.

Jack also nods to Fealnne and conduicts a quick-search on the place (just check for anything suspicious).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 16, 2003)

Lying on the floor, shaking from fear he screams out:
"The singin' box's in the cart! Don't KILL me!!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 17, 2003)

*Keldor*

As you look over King's square, everything seems at peace. It's 
fairly peaceful except for the occasional ball guest that has arrived
late and his escort.

Then you hear someone yell. Then another. Then two loud bangs.
Your trained ears know that sounds, that's gunfire.

A few capes run down the large stone stair outside the Guild HQ,
down onto the square, guns blazing, looking for the source of the
shots. Some of the guests are troubled, the few ones that were 
close enough to the doors to notice, wondering what's going on.

You hear one of the capes call out to his comrades: 
"Oy! We got us a deader!"


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

With a heavy sigh, Keldor started to make his way to the sound of the shots staying close to the shadows.  On a whim, he looked around closely where he was making sure that no one was getting by him after drawing attention down the way.  When he got close enough to hear and/or see what happened, Keldor will stay to the fringe, looking for others there or suspicious types.  

The capes will handle the paper work as long as he stays out of the way.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 17, 2003)

In an alley not far away, Mac lies in his blood, shot twice. 

Two capes stand over the body, while the others search the alley 
and surrounding area, looking for the shooters, but without much 
luck.

The capes searching through the body comment to each other:
"I've seen that guy before I think. I think he works in the Guild."

"Agh. I saw 'im sneakin' through the ball room earlier. With one 
of 'em dwarves. He was talkin' to Guildmaster Ztorialim 'imself I 
think."

"This has to mean trouble."

"Aye."


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

_Awww, crap!_ Keldor thought.  _How in the world did someone get the drop on MAc - unless he was on one of his daydreams again._

Keldor tried to stay out of sight of the capes and looked for either hieght or some sewer access.  For someone shooting Mac, it was either from a height or from a sewer port - or at least it was a reasonable place to start.

_Someone's got a serious payback coming to them . . ._Keldor thought, seething with cold fury.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2003)

Fealnne escorts the gnome outside to the coach, brandishing his revolver. Grumbing and limping along the way.

"I liked this suit," he complains.


----------



## Xael (Jun 17, 2003)

Jack looks for this cart the gnome mentioned.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 18, 2003)

*Fealnne 'n Jack*

The cart is in the metal-plated garage down in the sewers. There
you find a find crude music box. Despite your best efforts to find 
more of interest, there doesn't seem to be anything.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 18, 2003)

The Singin' Box:


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 18, 2003)

*Keldor* 

You find two bullet casings by a manhole in the alley.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 19, 2003)

The bullet casings are still hot.


----------



## Xael (Jun 19, 2003)

OOC: Just how big is the music box?

If it's the size that he can carry, Jack grabs it with him and goes after Fealnne (calling Henry back). If it's bigger, he leaves it there.


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Keldor will lift the manhole cover and glance down into the sewer, looking for trouble.  Then drop or climb down looking for whoever did that to Mac.  Keldor is trying to be quiet but quick to get down and against a wall.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 20, 2003)

*Jack* 

The music box is not very large, the size of a shoe box or so. You
grab it and carry it outside to Fealnne. Henry flies to your side and 
sits down on your shoulder.

.

*Keldor* 

You lift the manhole cover and glance down into the sewer, 
looking for trouble. Not seeing any, you drop down looking for 
whoever did that to Mac. You are quick to get down and against 
a wall. You do not see anyone.

As you walk forward, you hear a voice echo through the tunnels. 
It sounds angry, as if it's disciplining someone.


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2003)

Keldor shifted into the shadows stalking up toward the sounds he heard, his heavy pistol drawn and ready to be used.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2003)

"We had best get this fellow under lock and key," Fealnne says, "Get that evil little contraption into evidence too."

If their carriage is there Fealnne will usher the gnome into it, and have him sit opposite Fealnne who'll have his revolver out to scare him into staying still.

Once Jack is in the carriage Fealnne will call to the driver.

"Station, please."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 21, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne*

Do you mean the Red Cape station, or the Project Black Dagger HQ?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 22, 2003)

*Keldor* 

You walk though the dark murky sewer tunnel in the direction of 
the angry voice. As you reach a crossroads in the tunnels, the 
voice becomes much clearer, and you hear another voice. As you 
sneak a peek around the corner, you see two men clad in black
walking behind a monster of a man, dragging a large cart. 
Something big is on the cart, but you can't see clearly what it is.
They are going to what seems to you to be a 

The two men are talking, or rather, the taller of the two is telling 
of the other one, who is trying to exscuse himself. They both talk 
with a strong accent, an Kentaari one, most probably.

The taller, angrier man:
"There was no need to kill him. We had shaken him off us. This 
impulsiveness of yours has only made security tighter. "

The other ones whimpers, but manages a comeback:
"He would've contacted the guards. They would've known what to 
expect! "

"Bollocks! He's one of Ztorialim's men. He's above working with 
the capes. It's beneath them. He was working at this himself. 
Perhaps, with others like him, but they would be few, nothing 
that should stop us. "

"But he would've recognised us! "

"How? It's not like we'll be there to be recognised. As long as 
everything goes to plan from here on, we'll never even have 
to get close to the Guild. No, I do not worry about getting 
recognised. I worry about that stupid gnome, though. He's 
probably in cuffs right now. Ready to spill his guts. Hopefully, 
he's dead. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 22, 2003)

[ooc: do they have the facilities for locking up people at the Black Dagger HQ?]


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2003)

Keldor stays a distance behind the three, as it appears that they still have their payload in the cart.  Keldor's guess is that they are going to place the cart then retreat.  At which point Keldor will move in, surrounding the cart with numerous shaped charges and destroy it.

The people must be safe guarded, and at this point, Keldor can't be sure he isn't working alone, now.  With what happened to Mac, Keldor assuming that the others have been dealt with as well.  Mission first, then revenge . . .


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 22, 2003)

> [ooc: do they have the facilities for locking up people at the Black Dagger HQ?]



Yes. Small, but efficient for shorter periods. For interrigations and such. 

.

*Keldor* 

You follow them until they come to a large circular steel door at 
the end of the tunnel. The large ghoulish man lets go of the cart
and starts working on a large valve in the wall besides the door.
After a while, you hear a loud 'click' and the steel door opens.

The trio go inside, dragging the cart with them.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 23, 2003)

After you're sure they've disappeared through the door, you 
follow them through. It leads to a basement of some kind. It's 
full of buckets, shovels and all kinds of sanitary equipment.

A set of stairs leads up out of the basement. Besides the usual
steps in the staircase, there is a ramp for wheeled things, like
wheelbarrows or carts. Above, you hear the men and the cart
moving.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2003)

[ooc: Then to Black Dagger HQ it is.]


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

Keldor will continue the pursuit at a discreet distance.  He will check the area around the door, making sure that no one lagged behind to deter him.  Keldor will get his bearings underground trying to determine where he is in relation to the city and where they could be headed.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 24, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne*

Bob the driver smiles his scarred smile:
"Back home me sirs? Consider it done. How long do you think 
we'll be doing this for? I'm starting to long for a warm bed and 
a warmer wife."

The carriage starts moving in the direction of the Upper City.

.

*Keldor*

When up the stairs, it slowly starts to dawn on you where you are.
The League of Sanitation. A private enterprise that takes care of
most major sanitation of the Upper and Worker Wards for the 
Guild, including the sewers. 

You follow the suspects through a small maze of all kinds of sanitary
devices and machines, most of which you have no understanding
of how they work or for what purpose they were constructed. 
Finally they come to a halt in front of a large set of steel enforced
doors. With a set of keys the taller darkly-clad man pulls from under
his clothing, they open the door and the ghoulish man-beast, drags 
the cart outside. Now, for the first time in suitible illumination, you
can see the full form of the great metal monstrosity in the cart. It's
a large Automobot, a programmable, self-playing instrument, this 
time in the form of an organ. Something grabs your attention, on
the side of the organ is the crest of the Dracani Dynasty, the Guild
Union's number one competitive New World state and the Guild's 
opponent at war during the whole Mad Guildmaster fiasco.

They drag the cart outside and lock the doors behind them, leaving
you locked inside, all alone in the dark.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2003)

"Don't worry yourself my good man," Fealnne calls feebly to him, "I'm in no condition to go anywhere else tonight, I'll just see if I can get some medical at HQ. How about you Jack? Still thinking about meeting up with the others at that ball?"


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 24, 2003)

After a while you get to King's Square, in front of the Guild HQ.

A large group of capes are gathered around something in close to
the HQ. Looks like a crime scene. As soon as the carriage stops, 
you are approached by one of Commander Incognito's spooks.

"The Commander wants to meet you, he's up in the clocktower. 
Use the library tunnel entrance, the usual entries are guarded 
because of the ball."


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2003)

Keldor lets his darkvision get used to the darkness as he listens at the door.  Once he's certain no one is close, he holsters his revolver and pulls his picks (after putting his cigar back in his mouth).  He works on the door with the picks. Only when he was finished did he realize that at some point during the picking he had lit his cigar.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 25, 2003)

The lock is easy to pick and it does not take you very long to open
it. The door opens and the fresh and cool night air hits your face.

The trio you were tailing is nowwhere to be seen. You do notice 
one thing, though. On the entrance to the sanitation facility you 
just broke out of, is a large green shield with a engraved picture
of a dragon and a golden capital 'D'. It stirs your memory, it's the
same as the crest Fergus Bonecrusher showed you earlier in the
Library, based on the deaf bum's description. It's the crest of the
Defalietti family.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2003)

_Well . . . if that ain't just a crock of . . ._ Keldor thought.  _Where in the?_  Keldor first looked to the shield, thinking at once that it had been deliberately placed there, and was therefore suspicious.  A quick inspection of the area around the shield and the shield itself was warranted, and performed.  

Then, leaving the shield where it lay, Keldor looked for the tracks of the heavy cart.  If he was unsuccessful in finding any, Keldor will invoke a quick prayer for _Detect Magic_, glancing at the shield (and taking it with him if it was magical) and looking down the various areas, hoping for a trail to foolow the criminals with.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 25, 2003)

Ah... it doesn't _lay_ anywhere, I meant it's attached onto the main doors, as in screwed on. When I said 'Shield', I meant in the form of Heraldry/Crest.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2003)

ooc: Sorry, my mistake, I can edit the post or you can ignore the shield references (though I will check the door for magic as well).


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2003)

"I think I have to. I'll just drop this off at the HQ and go check if there's anything there.", Jack says while pointing the music box he's carrying.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2003)

Fealnne nods in response to Jack.

"Try to have a little fun then," he says.



> _Originally posted by Viking Bastard_
> "The Commander wants to meet you, he's up in the clocktower.
> Use the library tunnel entrance, the usual entries are guarded
> because of the ball."




"Alright then," Fealnne says, then nods in the direction of the crime scene, "What happened over yonder?"

While Fealnne listens to the spook's response he ushers the gnome out of the carriage.


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2003)

Jack chuckles to Fealnne's comment, and goes to drop the Box to whoever might take care for such of things, giving him an short explanation what he knows about it (stuns people or something).

He then goes to see what the Commander wants (I assume he wanted to meet us both).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 26, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne*

"I'm sorry. They shot Mac."

.

Up in the Clocktower, Incognito waits for you. Two 'grunts' come 
and take the Music Box to the lab and Dr. Magnus to a interrogation
room.

Incognito sits patiently as you tell him of your exploits. When 
finished, he tells you of the Automobot Organ he and Mac fished 
out of the river.

"...with the Crest of the Dracani Dynasty bolted to the sides. After 
some investigation and pulling of strings, we discovered that the 
Dynasty plans to hand over a gift to the Guild as a sign of peace 
at the ball tonight, which arrived in the city by Aircruiser earlier 
this evening. We assume that the Organ was the gift, although 
we can't piece together what purpose throwing it in the river is 
supposed to hold."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 26, 2003)

*Keldor* 

Sadly, since the streets are paved with stone in this part of the 
city, you see no tracks. The quick prayer does nothing, while it
does detect a lot of magic (in anything Thunderstone powered
nearby), but the door is pretty much magic free. You do notice 
one thing though, something _very_ magical stood here not
long before. Your first instinct is that it was whatever that was in 
the cart, but your senses correct you in that it was the large 
ghoul-ish individual that dragged it.

We'll just ignore the shield thing, Although you can edit it if you want.


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

Keldor searches around, looking for clues as to where they could have gone from this location.  Keldor will concentrate on the detect magic while moving down the various streets.

If he doesn't find anything, he'll head back with all haste to the dagger HQ to report what he saw and what happened.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 28, 2003)

*Keldor* 

You detect a magical trail, the one of the thing's aura.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2003)

"Well, we were informed by a deaf man that he saw a piano-like thing taken from the crime scene. Why would they be so quick to discard the murder weapon when they've only seemed to have tested it once thus far?" Fealnne asks the others.


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2003)

Keldor will follow the trail for as long as his duration lasts, moving quickly but staying close to building and generally out of the open.  On his way, Keldor pads himself down making sure his weapons and gear are in place.

If he doesn't get to them prior to the duration end, he will try and determined where they went based on the path thus far.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 30, 2003)

*Jack 'n Fealnne* 

"It is curious. Maybe our gnome friend you brought us can answer 
some of our questions."

.

*Keldor*

You follow the trail for a few minutes before it starts to fade and 
eventually disappear as the effects of the spell wear off. The trail 
leads in the direction of the King's Square.

.

I'm sorry I've not been very active, but I'm staying with my 
grandmother for the week (since neither my mum and her sister 
are in town now and someone has to look in at her at least 
daily to help out and I figured this would be the easiest way) and 
I miscalculated my internet access (since my granny doesn't have 
one), so I'll probably be a little inactive the next week or so. I'll 
try to post though, but I don't know how much chance to I will 
get.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2003)

Keldor grumbled, getting more and more irritated as the trail dwindled and dwindled. Finally, annoyance exceeding his goal to keep out of sight, Keldor re-lit his cigar and began feeling the tabacc calm his frazzled nerves.  

Of course, the entire time Keldor was on a fast pace to King's Square, the main location that seemed in the path of the trail.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 3, 2003)

Fealnne listens to Incognito.

"Yes, a long talk with him would certainly help, consider it done," he says and turns to Jack, "Feel like interrogating the gnome or going to that ball?

Fealnne coughs and supports himself against a wall, then after Jack has made his decision Fealnne will go downstairs to pay a visit to the gnome.


----------



## Xael (Jul 3, 2003)

"No, I'll go and check the ball and keep eye on anything.", Jack says and bids farewell to others before leaving to the carriage again.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 13, 2003)

I just want you to know that I had a long and detailed post written out here, but the damn boards ate it.

I'm not fully online yet, but I'm workin' on it.


----------

